# Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*Die Chronik des Versagens
LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen​*
Nachdem sich der Pressesprecher des Landesfischereiverbandes Weser-Ems bei mir gemeldet hat, damit ich die Vorgänge um das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen doch etwas verbandsfreundlicher (er meinte „ausgewogener“) beschreiben solle, hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht, das alles mal von vorne aufzudröseln. 

Heraus kam die folgende Chronologie der Verbandsarbeit sowohl in der Sache, wie auch in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und der öffentlichen Darstellung.

*1.:*
Zuerst kam der Antrag der Behörden auf das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen.

*2.:*
Angeblich soll es dann Gespräche zwischen Anglern (bzw. wohl eher nur Vereinsvertretern) vor Ort und den Verbandsvertretern von Weser Ems gegeben haben. 
Während auf der einen Seite sich dann Angler aus den Vereinen trotzdem genötigt sahen, eine Petition gegen das Nachtangelverbot anzustrengen, andere Vereinsvertreter dementierten, dass umfassende Gespräche unter Einbeziehung der Angler vor Ort mit dem Verband statt gefunden hätten (Kommentare Artikel NOZ), sagt der Landesverband andererseits klar, es wären die Angler vor Ort umfassend informiert und eingebunden worden.

_Kommentar:
Beides ist möglich und nicht richtig nachvollziehbar/nachweisbar auf Grund der verschiedenen Aussagen. Für mich persönlich sind Aussagen von Anglern (denen es ja nur um ihr Angeln geht) grundsätzlich erst mal glaubwürdiger als Aussagen von Verbandsvertretern, denen es auch um ihr Pöstchen beim Verband gehen könnte._

*3.:*
Daraufhin schrieb Dr. Jens Salva (Biologe des Landesverbandes und auch Referent für Naturschutz im DAFV) eine Stellungnahme, die nach Angaben des LFV-W-E auch abgeschickt wurde.
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/uploads/media/Natura_2000_Emsauen_18.01.16.pdf

_Kommentar: 
Das war eine mehr oder weniger hingeschmierte Stellungnahme, ohne wissenschaftliche Quellen, ohne zu hinterfragen bzw. von den Behörden eine Aussage zu fordern, welche Vögel an welchen Plätzen zu welcher Zeit genau brüten und rasten, und wieso sie das tun, obwohl bisher Nachtangeln erlaubt war, ohne die Frage nach Verhältnismäßigkeit, ohne die Forderung nach einem Monitoring für den Fall, dass das doch kommen sollte und vor allem ohne die Androhung rechtlicher Schritte im Falle der Einführung des Nachtangelverbotes.

Wie man sowas besser und seriöser macht, zeigt der Nachbarverband LSFV-NDS im Falle der Teichfledermaus. 
Siehe:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...osition_teichfledermaus_nienburger-marsch.pdf

Immer mehr organisierte Angelfischer beim LFV Weser-Ems fühlen sich nur noch schlecht vertreten, weil sowohl der Verbandsbiologe Dr. Salva wie auch der Präsident Pieper zu viel beim DAFV eingespannt wären (Referent Naturschutz und Vizepräsident Finanzen) - das kann durchaus auch eine Ursache sein, dass nur eine so unzureichende Stellungnahme abgeschickt wurde.
_

*4.:*
Die NOZ berichtete in einem Artikel  über ein Interview mit Bernd Pieper, in dem er über den Angler herzog, welche die Petition startete, in dem er die guten Beziehungen zu den Behörden darlegte und dass das jetzige partielle Nachtangelverbot  der Ausfluss der Verbandsarbeit mit den Behörden sei, welche durch solche Petitionen einzelner Angler gefährdet sein könnte.

Siehe:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg...angelverbot-vorgehen-bringt-fischer-in-verruf

_Kommentar:
Ganz einfacher Fakt:
Stimmt der Artikel so, dann hat Pieper seinen Anglern das partielle Nachtangelverbot als Erfolg verkaufen wollen und Angler, die sich dagegen weiter wehren wollten, diffamiert.

Stimmt er nicht, muss man sich fragen, wie ein Journalist der NOZ darauf kommt (inkl. Nachfragen, siehe  Artikel), sowas zu schreiben – wegen eines in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht gerade „kompetenten“ Landesverbandes setzt kein Schreiber seinen Job aufs Spiel.

Dass von Pieper zudem keine Gegendarstellung von der NOZ gefordert wurde, sondern er laut Pressesprecher Stilke nur einen Leserbrief schreiben wolle, zeigt, dass er entweder keine Ahnung von Presserecht hat oder dass seine Argumente zu schwach für die Forderung einer Gegendarstellung sind._

*5.:*
Wir berichteten über den Artikel in der NOZ
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312387

*6.:*
Der Petitent zog, anscheinend auf Druck durch Verbands- und Vereinsführungen, seine Petition zurück.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4474532#post4474532

*7.:*
Da wohl immer noch keine Ruhe beim LFV Weser-Ems einkehren zu schien, wurde ich nun angeschrieben vom Pressesprecher des Verbandes, formlos und ohne Vorstellung, ohne jede Möglichkeit zu erkennen, dass er Pressereferent im Hauptamt für den Verband ist.

Er wollte, dass ich auf die inzwischen veröffentlichte Stellungnahme hinweise (siehe oben unter Punkt 3) und so die Berichterstattung bei uns etwas „ausgewogener“ gestaltet werden sollte.
Daraufhin veröffentlichte ich folgenden Artikel:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4476309#post4476309


*8.:*
Ich hoffe, das war nun als chronologische Darstellung ausgewogen genug, so dass mein Kommentare oben im Text nun genauso auch vom Verband goutiert werden können wie mein abschließendes Fazit

_*Mein persönliches Fazit:*
*1.:*
Man sieht, dass der LFV Weser-Ems in der Sache versagt hat:
Das Nachtangelverbot kommt ( wenn nicht jetzt durch Berichterstattung, Petition und Druck von unten doch noch anders entschieden wird).

*2..*
Man sieht, wenn man die Stellungnahme des LFV-Weser-Ems mit der des LSFV-NDS vergleicht, dass man durchaus erfolgversprechendere und wissenschaftlich abgesichertere Stellungnahmen als beim LFV Weser-Ems abgeben könnte (ob danach noch weitere Kontakte zu den Behörden vor Ort erfolgten, oder man meinte, damit die Arbeit getan zu haben, ist unbekannt).

*3.:*
Das Interview mit Pieper, das von der NOZ veröffentlicht wurde, ist für mich zuerst mal glaubwürdiger als die Einlassungen danach von Pieper bzw. das, was der Pressesprecher mir dazu geschrieben hatte. 
Leserbrief statt Gegendarstellung spricht eine deutliche Sprache.
Komplettes Versagen beim Auftritt in der Presse also.

*4.:*
Dass sowohl das Dokument der Stellungnahme erst nach dem ganzen Stress mit NOZ und unseren Veröffentlichungen beim LFV-Weser-Ems öffentlich zu lesen war, sowie die eher panikartig zu nennenden Versuche von „Öffentlichkeitsarbeit“ (Leserbrief, Kontakt Pressesprecher ohne Vorstellung und vorher abklärendes Telefonat etc.) kann man wohl auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen als komplettes Versagen in kompetenter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bezeichnen.

*Fazit:*
Also Versagen in der Sache, bei der praktischen Arbeit wie beim Auftritt in der Öffentlichkeit – willkommen in der bunten Welt der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei.._

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Ich stelle mir hierbei ein paar einfache Fragen, was wann wie passiert ist. 

 Warum reagiert der Verband erst nach den Veröffentlichungen im AB bzw. auf die Petition? 

 Warum wird auf die Petition so "scharf" reagiert?

 Warum ist die Stellungnahme erst jetzt zu lesen?

 Warum hat man nicht sofort auf die Veröffentlichungen in der NOZ reagiert? 

 Wenn ich mir die Fragen beantworte, komme ich zu meiner Einschätzung....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum wird auf die Petition so "scharf" reagiert?



Das ist aus meiner Sicht relativ klar: Der Verband ist in einer derart schwachen Position gegenüber den Entscheidungsträgern, dass bei Widerstand gegenüber den behördlichen Entscheidungen mit weiteren Verschärfungen gerechnet wird.

 Der Vorstand des Verbands ist offensichtlich nicht willens oder nicht in der Lage, ggf. eine Kombination von beidem, um hier Widerstand zu organisieren (u.a. rechtliche Schritte) und die Interessen der Angler durchzusetzen. Ängstliche Leute ohne Durchblick (wissen die überhaupt, was da seitens der EU künftig noch geplant ist?) sind als Vorstände nicht geeignet, werden aber offensichtlich immer wiedergewählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Vorstand des Verbands ist offensichtlich nicht willens oder nicht in der Lage, ggf. eine Kombination von beidem, um hier Widerstand zu organisieren (u.a. rechtliche Schritte) und die Interessen der Angler durchzusetzen.


Schön, wenn man beim Nachbarverband LSFV-NDS gleich das Gegenbeispiel sieht, wie man so was eigentlich machen müsste...

Auch da ist ein Erfolg nicht sicher!!

Aber die versuchen es wenigstens ernsthaft, und das (wie jeder ja vergleichen kann) mit einer in meinen Augen deutlich sinnvolleren Stellungnahme als Weser-Ems....


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

@Thomas
danke, dass du diese Sache mal für einen Querleser zusammengefasst hast.
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Gerne geschehen...

Was mich ja noch interessieren würde:
Ob die vom LFV-Weser-Ems wirklich selber glauben, das was sie da abliefern, wäre tatsächlich gute Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln?

Und warum Herr Pieper und Herr Dr. Salva noch Zeit haben, sich als Vizepräsi und Referent um den zersplitternden DAFV zu kümmern, wenn augenscheinlich in ihrem eigenen LV so vieles besser zu machen wäre, wo ihre Zeit wohl sinnvoller eingesetzt wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Interessant - Ein Verein schafft, wo der LFV Weser-Ems versagt: 
Verhindern des Nachtangelverbotes an seinen Gewässern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In diesem Falle LEIDER besagen unsere Regeln dennoch, dass nicht wörtlich aus fremden Quellen zitiert werden darf, sondern nur sinngemäß zusammengefasst oder verlinkt.
> 
> Daher musste ich schweren Herzens LEIDER das wörtliche Zitat löschen und verweise hiermit auf die HP des Vereins, wo man das alles nachlesen kann:
> http://www.angelsportverein-borsum.de/Startseite ASV-Borsum.htm
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

"Umfangreiche Widerspruchsführung"

Wie man liest,bedarf es also weniger dahergesabbelter "guter Behördendrähte", sondern erfolgreicher Arbeit(!)nebst guter Argumentationsgrundlage

Hausaufgaben gemacht.[emoji106]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Wer sich da als Verein immer noch nicht fragt, warum er einen solchen Verband wie Weser-Ems bezahlt, der hats nun wirklich nicht anders verdient und will es so.....


----------



## Stoni-Killer (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Zitat:
"Nach einer sehr umfangreichen Widerspruchsführung in der Sache"

mich würde ja mal interessieren, wer den diese geführt hat!

Greez Stoni-K


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Hätts der Verband gemacht, hätte ers ja wohl (hoffentlich) genau so öffentlich gemacht wie die Stellungnahme von Dr. Salva - und den Erfolg gefeiert (ok. und erklären müssen, warum er es nicht für seine anderen Vereine auch geschafft hat).

Hats aber doch der Verband gemacht und dann nicht öffentlich gemacht, wars einmal mehr mindestens eklatantes Versagen in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Ich persönlich gehe aber eher von guter Vereinsarbeit denn von guter Verbandsarbeit aus.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant - Ein Verein schafft, wo der LFV Weser-Ems versagt:
> Verhindern des Nachtangelverbotes an seinen Gewässern:



Der ASV Borsum hat hier einiges erreicht, aber dafür, dass seine Gewässer rausgenommen wurden, hat man andere reingenommen (Gewässeraltarm der Ems, offensichtlich ein Deal mit einem privaten Pächter).

 Siehe den Satz unter der Grafik im Artikel mit der Eilmeldung.

 Das Ganze war also eher ein Deal im beidseitigen Einverständnis. So wie ich das lese, ist kein Quadratmeter weniger Wasser vom Gesetz betroffen als zuvor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Verbände gehen doch sonst auch "über Leichen", wenns ums ausgrenzen anderer Angler für ihre Zahler geht.

Warum schafft dann ein kleiner Verein, was ein größer Verband nicht schafft?

Wer immer noch glaubt, dass der LFV-Weser-Ems hier gute Arbeit geleistet hat, nach all den nun veröffentlichten Papieren, Statements und Veröffentlichungen (nicht nur die von uns, vergleiche auch Stellungnahmen etc.)  etc., der darf das ja ruhig.

Ich glaubs immer noch eher weniger..........


----------



## Hezaru (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Sehr gelungen find ich auch das Beispiel (Vergleich) mit den Fledermäusen in NDS.
Das hat Format, Begründung mit Quellen und die Botschaft, mit uns nicht! Saubere Arbeit#6
Wenn man dann noch bereit ist auch mal zu Klagen oder Wiederspruch einzulegen sind Fischerei- und Angelinteressen auch nicht mehr so leichte Opfer ihrer Gegner.

Das Schreiben von W-Ems und Dr. Salva find ich g. arm.
Es geht um Schwäne, Gänse und Enten, nichts davon ist gefährdet. Und Trotz bisherigem Angeln fühlen sich die Vögel da wohl!? Gut vorbereitet und begründet lässt sich das von einem guten Anwalt aber sowas von zerfetzen. Und als Begründung auf die Jäger loszugehen ist ja sowas von Gehi(Zensur). 
Der Trööt und die Links zeigen auch das man etwas erreichen kann. Wer schluckt hat schon verloren.

@Naturliebhaber
ich sehe das nicht so.
Die Verbände sind nicht in einer schwachen Position. Es kommt darauf an was man daraus macht und ernstgenommen wird (und auf die Kohle die man zur Verfügung hat)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Danke Hezaru:
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!

Vor allem damit:


Hezaru schrieb:


> Die Verbände sind nicht in einer schwachen Position. Es kommt darauf an was man daraus macht und ernst genommen wird (und auf die Kohle die man zur Verfügung hat)...



Auch wer (gut) kämpft, kann verlieren..

Wer nicht oder schlecht kämpft (will hier keine Namen nennen), hat aber schon verloren..



PS:
Mit 4,50 Euro ist der LSFV-NDS zudem noch ein preiswerter Verband im Vergleich (ab 2017, wenn sie endlich raus sind ausm DAFV)...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum schafft dann ein kleiner Verein, was ein größer Verband nicht schafft?



Wenn der Deal über die Bereitstellung der Ausgleichsfläche zustande kam (was ich nicht weiß), dann hatte es der Verein natürlich einfacher als der Verband.

 Was ich dem Verband ankreide, ist die Ängstlichkeit, sich hier mit den verantwortlichen Stellen im Rechtsstreit und über die Öffentlichkeit anzulegen. Die haben keinen Arxxx in der Hose, die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten. Dabei macht man sich ggf. nicht beliebt bei der (Kommunal)Politik, schafft aber Veränderungen. Nur haben diese Leute Angst davor, künftig vielleicht nicht mehr vom lokalen Politfürsten gegrüßt zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was ich dem Verband ankreide, ist die Ängstlichkeit, sich hier mit den verantwortlichen Stellen im Rechtsstreit und über die Öffentlichkeit anzulegen. Die haben keinen Arxxx in der Hose, die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten.



Das ist der Punkt, da sind wir uns einig.

Und das Schlimmste, da wo sie was machen, wie bei der Stellungnahme, ist es schlecht..

Man braucht ja nur zu vergleichen, wie eine Stellungnahme von Weser-Ems aussieht:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/uploads/media/Natura_2000_Emsauen_18.01.16.pdf
(Und keine Forderung an die Behörden darzulegen, welche Vögel an welchen Plätzen zu welcher Zeit genau brüten und rasten, und wieso sie das tun, obwohl bisher Nachtangeln erlaubt war, ohne die Frage nach Verhältnismäßigkeit, ohne die Forderung nach einem Monitoring für den Fall, dass das doch kommen sollte und vor allem ohne die Androhung rechtlicher Schritte im Falle der Einführung des Nachtangelverbotes.)

Und wie eine vom Nachbarverband LSFV-NDS:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...osition_teichfledermaus_nienburger-marsch.pdf


Wenn man dann auch noch den DAFV retten will und da Ämter hat wie Präsi und Biologe von Weser-Ems, wenn man dazu viel Zeit für Naturschutzgedönse verbraucht (z. B. :http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...ws]=90&cHash=ac59db945786f53f21f2b25d68fda1db,  warum nie ein Vortrag gegen Nachtangelverbote?), wenn man (auch mit Anwaltsschreiben) gegen Einsprüche wegen der HV gegen die eigenen  Vereine kämpfen muss, dann bleibt halt weniger Zeit, wenn man wie hier beim Nachtangelverbot in den Emsaltarmen konkret mal was für Angler und Angeln tun soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Zitat:
> "Nach einer sehr umfangreichen Widerspruchsführung in der Sache"
> 
> mich würde ja mal interessieren, wer den diese geführt hat!
> ...


Anscheinend gehört der Verein nicht zum LFV-Weser Ems und hat selber einen 16-seitigen Widerspruch (ein Vereinsmitglied) abgegeben, woraufhin dann vom Amt einfach ein anderes Gewässer statt das vom renitenten Verein mit aufgenommen wurde, und der Verein an seinen Gewässern so vom Nachtangelverbot verschont blieb..

Noch unbestätigt, aber glaubwürdig bis jetzt,  bin dran..


Würde aber zum Spontispruch aus meiner Jugend passen:
Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt..

Oder, passend zu W-E:
Wer sich nicht richtig wehrt, wird mit Nachtangelverbot bestraft


----------



## Smanhu (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden: Der Verbandspräsi spricht sich für ein Nachtangelverbot aus |bigeyes?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Konnte man so aus dem Artikel der NOZ rauslesen..

Kann man aber wohl so nicht per se sagen laut Verband - er hat "nur" versagt mit seinem Verband beim Kampf gegen das Nachtangelverbot.

Der Artikel in der NOZ legte aber nahe, dass der Verband das partielle Nachtangelverbot wegen der guten Beziehungen zu den Behörden akzeptiert (also letztlich doch fürs Nachtangelverbot war) hat, und den Angler mit der Petition als Gefahr für die guten Beziehungen zu den Behörden diskreditiert hat.

Angeblich soll das alles nicht so gewesen sein, wie es in der NOZ steht - aber statt eine Gegendarstellung von der NOZ zu verlangen, will Herr Pieper nur einen Leserbrief schreiben laut Aussage des Pressesprechers.

Aufschluss gibt auch der Vergleich der Stellungnahmen (Weser-Ems Nachtangelverbot, LSFV-NDS Teichfledermaus) und dass ein nicht im Verband organisierter Verein im gleichen Gebiet es geschafft hat, für seine Gewässer kein Nachtangelverbot zu bekommen. 

Soweit wie der Baden-Württembergische Verband, der aktiv die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes verhindert hat, ist man also bei Weser-Ems noch nicht - nur unfähig oder unwillig, zielgerichtet und kompetent gegen das Nachtangelverbot einzutreten (dass es geht, hat ja der Verein bewiesen)  oder beides..

Hier nochmal das Ganze aufgeführt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die Chronik des Versagens
> LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen​*
> Nachdem sich der Pressesprecher des Landesfischereiverbandes Weser-Ems bei mir gemeldet hat, damit ich die Vorgänge um das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen doch etwas verbandsfreundlicher (er meinte „ausgewogener“) beschreiben solle, hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht, das alles mal von vorne aufzudröseln.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass aufgrund der Abwehr des Nicht-Weser-Ems-Vereines nun der Verband auf einer weiteren Strecke ein Nachtangelverbot bekommt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Ob das eine Verbandsstrecke ist, weiss ich nicht, soll eine Privatstrecke sein - was immer das bedeuten soll.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> S Teichfledermaus)dass ein nicht im Verband organisierter Verein im gleichen Gebiet es geschafft hat, für seine Gewässer kein Nachtangelverbot zu bekommen.


 
 Das zeigt einmal mehr auf, dass ein Angler* diese Art von Verbänden* nicht benötigt!


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden: Der Verbandspräsi spricht sich für ein Nachtangelverbot aus ?


Nein, das sollte man es Pieper sicherlich nicht unterstellen.

Das macht die Story aber auch nicht besser: 
- Ein Versagen steht auf jeden Fall im Raum.
- Und ein unsäglicher, widerwärtiger Umgang mit dem Starter der Petition; einem mittelbaren Verbandsmitglied!!!
- Und ein ... -ich nenn es mal noch diplomatisch - ... dummer und unprofessioneller Umgang mit der Presse 
(gilt für Pieper UND Stilke!)

Ob darüber hinaus bewusste Falschdarstellungen, sprich Lügen, vollzogen worden sind, kann man mit bisherigem Wissen nicht sagen.
Der begründete Verdacht ist zumindest da.

Zu viele dunkle Fragen:
- sind die Vereine vorab involviert, mindestens aber informiert worden?
- warum sagt zumindest ein Verein öffentlich, dass da nix lief?
- wieso schweigen all die Anderen bisher?
- warum springen Vereine Pieper nicht bei, wenn die Zusammenarbeit doch so gut gewesen sein soll?
- ist dieses Nachtangelverbot für die betroffenen Gewässer nun ein Kompromiss, den Weser-Ems als bessere Alternative zu etwas noch Schlimmerem "erreicht" hat, wie sie behaupten?
Oder ist das doch mehr oder weniger der Ursprungsplan der Behörde?
- wie genau hat Weser-Ems denn eingegriffen? 
Wir kennen nur das Salva-Schreiben, welches ... naja, hab auch schon bessere und umfassendere Argumentationen gelesen.
Wo sind denn die _"guten Verbindungen"_ von denen Pieper spricht?
_"Gute Verbindungen"_ (=funktionierendes Lobby-Netzwerk) ist für mich etwas ganz ganz Anderes als _"die haben bei unserem Schreiben zumindest die Annahme nicht verweigert"_.
- was passiert denn nun eigentlich weiter? Sind die entsprechenden Gewässer (und damit die betroffenen Vereine & Angler) nun quasi nachts abgehakt oder will der Verband weiter darum kämpfen, z.b. durch ein Monitoring, welches belegen könnte, dass die Maßnahme nicht sinnvoll ist?
- wieso akzeptiert man -selbst bei einem Kompromiss- solche Einschränkungen OHNE weitere Daten aus z.b. einem vorangegangenen Monitoring?
- wenn Versagen & Fehler auch evtl. darin begründet sind, dass die von den Weser-Ems-Vereinen gewählten Akteure sich zu viel anderweitig engagieren (DAFV), was machen die Vereine bzw. auch das restl. Weser-Ems-Präsidium mit einem solchen Umstand?
- ...


----------



## muddyliz (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob das eine Verbandsstrecke ist, weiss ich nicht, soll eine Privatstrecke sein - was immer das bedeuten soll.


Sehe ich das richtig:
Die Bürokraten müssen ihr von oben (EU?) diktiertes Soll erfüllen. Wo das ist, ist schxxxegal, Hauptsache, die von oben diktierten qm werden "geschützt". Die Enten, Schwäne usw. sind dann nur ein Vorwand, um das Soll zu erfüllen?
Dann ist es doch ein Leichtes, mit ortsbezogenen Argumenten gegen regionale Einschränkungen vorzugehen, wenn man nachweist, dass in einer bestimmten Region ein "schützenswerter Gegenstand" entweder nicht oder nur marginär vorhanden ist, oder dass der Schutz auch ohne restiktive Maßnahmen der Behörden gegeben ist (siehe LFV Niedersachsen). Die ganze Behördenwillkür steht doch juristisch dann auf sehr wackligen Beinen.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Naja, Kati, 'ne gute Verbindung zu einer Behörde kann auch sein: "Ich kenne einen ehemals hochrangigen pensionierten Beamten aus der Behörde, der sein Prostataleiden beim selben Urologen behandeln lässt wie ich".
Der Satz sagt nunmal reinweg garnichts aus. Manche meinen, 'ne gute Verbindung zu irgendeiner Behörde zu haben, wenn sie an der selben Buslinie wohnen.:m

@muddyliz:
Es wäre ein Leichtes, wenn man fähig wäre...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig:
> Die Bürokraten müssen ihr von oben (EU?) diktiertes Soll erfüllen. Wo das ist, ist schxxxegal, Hauptsache, die von oben diktierten qm werden "geschützt". Die Enten, Schwäne usw. sind dann nur ein Vorwand, um das Soll zu erfüllen?
> Dann ist es doch ein Leichtes, mit ortsbezogenen Argumenten gegen regionale Einschränkungen vorzugehen, wenn man nachweist, dass in einer bestimmten Region ein "schützenswerter Gegenstand" entweder nicht oder nur marginär vorhanden ist, oder dass der Schutz auch ohne restiktive Maßnahmen der Behörden gegeben ist (siehe LFV Niedersachsen). Die ganze Behördenwillkür steht doch juristisch dann auf sehr wackligen Beinen.


Es steht ja nirgends, dass ein von der EU vorgegebenes Naturschutzgebiet, FFH- oder Natura2000-Gebiet Angelverbote in welcher Form auch immer beinhalten muss.

Da sind die teutonobürokratischen Amtsschimmel, die so nen Schxxxx-Fass aufmachen damit.

Und natürlich ist es ein leichtes, dagegen vorzugehen - wenn man kompetent und willens ist (siehe Verein, siehe Stellungnahme LSFV-NDS)...

Wenn man von Angeln und Anglern nicht so Ahnung hat, lieber naturschützerisch unterwegs ist und nach eigenen Aussagen bei den Behörden (deswegen?) gut angesehen, weil Angler und Angeln eben nicht wirkungsvoll und kompetent geschützt werden, dann kommen unterm Strich halt Angelverbote raus....

Jeder Verein kann wählen, ob und welchen Landes- und Bundesverband er finanzieren will....................


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig:
> Die Bürokraten müssen ihr von oben (EU?) diktiertes Soll erfüllen. Wo das ist, ist schxxxegal, Hauptsache, die von oben diktierten qm werden "geschützt". Die Enten, Schwäne usw. sind dann nur ein Vorwand, um das Soll zu erfüllen?
> Dann ist es doch ein Leichtes, mit ortsbezogenen Argumenten gegen regionale Einschränkungen vorzugehen, wenn man nachweist, dass in einer bestimmten Region ein "schützenswerter Gegenstand" entweder nicht oder nur marginär vorhanden ist, oder dass der Schutz auch ohne restiktive Maßnahmen der Behörden gegeben ist (siehe LFV Niedersachsen). Die ganze Behördenwillkür steht doch juristisch dann auf sehr wackligen Beinen.




So funktioniert "Naturschutz" in kommunalen Hoheitsgebieten.
Da gibt es z.B. Punktepläne. Ein Biotop hat, abhängig vom Vorkommen bedrohter Arten, soundsoviele Punkte. Nimm z.B. eine alte, offengelassene Kiesgrube mit wenigen ha Fläche. Die wird dann mit z.B. 1000 Punkten bewertet, weil da fünf vom Aussterben bedrohte Arten leben.
Will die Kommune da jetzt ein Gewerbegebiet bauen, muss sie eine andere Fläche mit ebenfalls 1000 Punkten unter Schutz stellen. Das kann dann ein Gebiet sein, in dem keine einzige bedrohte Art lebt, das aber 10x so groß ist und über die Größe die Punktzahl erreicht.

Der hier geschilderte Fall liegt sicher etwas anders, aber Fakt ist, dass dort ein Tausch gemacht wurde um ein Soll zu erfüllen. Das könnte man sehr leicht kippen, wenn man denn nur wollte. Will aber keiner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Egal, was warum naturgeschützt wird:
Man muss Angeln deswegen nicht verbieten oder sinnfrei einschränken (Nachtangelverbot) in einem solchen Gebiet....

Das ist der Ansatzpunkt, um den es gehen muss.

Und da MUSS jede Gliederung der organisierten Angelfischerei härtest gegen jede solche Beschränkung kämpfen - schon aus Prinzip und gegen die Salamitaktik der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie - wer das nicht, oder wie hier, nicht richtig macht, macht sich zum Handlanger der Anglerfeinde.

Ist die gleiche Schexxxe wie hier, immer nur aussperren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210


----------



## Smanhu (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Nun, wenn ich lese, dass man als Verband einen Leserbrief verfassen will um Stellung zu nehmen, kann ich nur lächeln. 
Als BW-er ist man ja, gerade was dieses Thema angeht, einiges gewohnt. Ich sag, wenn man 100% hinter etwas steht, dann "kämpft" man mit allen Mitteln dafür und schreibt keinen schei$$ Leserbrief. 
Es gibt so viele Argumente die man gegen so ein Verbot auffahren kann und jeder halbherzige Versuch, wie einen "Leserbrief", zu verfassen ist doch einfach nur ein Witz und zeigt mir, dass man nicht 100% dahintersteht!


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Smanhu schrieb:


> ... und zeigt mir, dass man nicht 100% dahintersteht!


Ich befürchte da weit Schlimmeres:
sie wissen gar nicht, wie man es besser/richtig macht!

Lobbyismus ist kein Hexenwerk, auch nicht etwas, was man studieren müsste.
Da sind einfach bestimmte Persönlichkeitsmerkmale gefragt;
Kreativität, eine extravertierte Haltung, rethorische Fähigkeiten und eine, sich spontan auf unterschiedlichste Gesprächspartner einschiessen zu können, langen Atem haben, um die Ecke denken können, weil geradeaus oft nicht klappt, Kontakte & Seilschaften lange pflegen zu können,...
Im Prinzip sind das Eigenschaften, die jeder im Außenvertrieb mitbringen muss.


----------



## Smanhu (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Man muss zu 100% überzeugt sein oder zu 100% überzeugen können. Aber in den Verbänden scheint es mir eher "der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes" zu sein. Man macht was, dass eben irgendetwas gemacht ist. Die loben sich ja selbst nach Walhalla wenn sie nen "Leserbrief" verfassen. Was eine Leistung. Die wollen wohl auch, dass man davon noch beeindruckt sein soll. 
Und wenn die sowas wirklich nicht besser können sollten, dann sind die gerade auf ihren Positionen komplett fehl am Platz. 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es in bestimmten Belangen bspw. bzgl. TSG nicht einfach ist gegen Tierschützer usw. gegenzuhalten aber gerade bei dem Thema Nachtangeln ist doch die Argumentation der Gegenseiten meisst ein absoluter Witz. Für fähige Vertreter, die rethorisch halbwegs gut argumentieren können, sollte das eigentlich ein kleines Frühstückchen sein.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Woran liegt dieses nicht 100%ig hinter der Sache stehen?
Dieses immer wieder den Anglern ans Bein pinkeln wollen?

Sitzen da oben nur Idioten? Aus den Vereinen weggelobt?
GF die anderswo keine Anstellung finden? Biologen etc. die anderswo keine Anstellung finden?

Sind dies die naturwissenschaftlichen und akademischen "Reste" unserer Gesellschaft?

Oder haben diese Leute einfach den falschen Verband bzw. Arbeitgeber gewählt? 
Wären sie besser bei Peta & Co aufgehoben?

Ich frage mich dies ernsthaft. 
Was reizt einem Dr. in Biologie etc. eine Anstellung in einem LfV?

Woanders kann man doch erheblich mehr Geld verdienen, vorausgesetzt man bekommt eine Anstellung.


----------



## Smanhu (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Vielleicht geht es nur um das Schild an der Tür in der Chefetage >>> MEINS, ICH CHEF!!!


----------



## Smanhu (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Die Frage nach dem "Warum" ist wohl DIE Gretchenfrage!
 Aber wenn man nix drauf hat, bekommt man nur Macht, wenn man in ein politisches Amt wandert. In einer Firma, in der man Leistung bringen muss und dann auch entsprechend verdient, geht das nicht so einfach!
 Und wenn man sich mal anschaut was die letzten Jahre so gedreht wurde von den Verbänden, bekommen die nicht mal nen Ar$$$tritt für den Mist den die fabrizieren. Beispiel: das ganze Theater mit dem Nachtangelverbot hier in BW.


----------



## Kaeptn H. (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Moin zusammen! 
Ich bin neu hier im Kreise dieses Forums, verfolge das Thema aber bereits eine ganze Weile. 
A. Weil ich in dieser Region wohne (allerdings nicht speziell dort angel)
B. Weil mich die ganze Politik um die Hobbyfischerei und der von anderer Stelle hereingetragene Konflikte mit den Naturschutzorganisationen interessiert.

Mal unabhängig davon, welche Fehler der besagte LFV Weser Ems oder einzelne Personen gemacht haben könnten, sollte die Problematik ganz woanders gesucht werden. 

Es handelt sich nicht um ein regionales, sondern um ein bundesweites Problem.
Das EU Projekt "Natura 2000" umfasst ja riesige Gebiete, z.B. alle Unterläufe unserer Flüsse, ausgedehnt auf ca. 200 km von der Mündung. 
Zur Veranschaulichung mal eine Geo-Karte [klick hier]

So gesehen wäre dieses eine Aufgabe für unsere Bundesanglerverbände. Mir scheint es, dass die sich aber viel mehr im Kampf gegen die Industrie, Stichwort "Querverbauung und Wasserkraftanlagen" aufreiben und um Imagesprojekte wie die Wiedereinbürgerung von Lachs, Meerforelle und andere Nischenfische, wie Maifisch, Schärpel, Neunauge usw. kümmern.

Am Niederrhein gibt es bereits seit einigen Jahren erhebliche Einschränkungen für die Angelfischerei. Diese sind nicht in Stein gemeiselt, sondern werden Regelmäßig neu ausgehandelt.

An der Weser konnte ich mich im vergangenen Jahr davon überzeugen, dass besonders im Kreis Nienburg praktisch alle Stromnebengewässer nicht nur für Angler, sondern für jeden Publikumsverkehr gesperrt sind. In einer Fernsehsendung habe ich kürzlich gesehen, dass nur Vertreter der Naturschutzverbände dort Zutritt haben, um z.B. Gelege zu zählen.

Wenn ich mir nun die als "Natura 2000" ausgewiesenen Flächen der Emsauen ansehe, müsste ich eigentlich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass wir glimpflich davon gekommen sind. Ich denke Pieper vom LFV WuE hatte es auch genau so eingeschätzt.
Ich sehe es aber etwas anders, denn auch dieses ist nur ein Schritt und der Nächste wird folgen, 100 %ig (für uns Angler leider Rückschritt). 

Was mir fehlt, ist entsprechende Lobbyarbeit. Die Vereine haben es mittlerweile bemerkt und tun etwas (vermutlich immer noch zu wenig) werden aber nur die Bürger ihrer Einzugsgebiete sensibilisieren. Der einzelne Angler arbeitet leider, durch sein eigenes Verhalten, oft dagegen. 

Die Anglerverbände,  allen voran die Bundesverbände haben diesbezüglich noch jede Menge Luft nach oben.
Alleine die Logik, dass sich Vogelarten, die sich trotz der Anwesenheit des Angler in besagten Gebieten niedergelassen haben ist ein Argument, welches für unsere Sache spricht. Egal ob an Ems, Rhein, Weser oder Elbe. 
Nach wie vor sind Angler Naturschützer und verdienen es, auch so anerkannt zu werden. 
Warum wird soetwas nicht nach aussen ausreichend vertreten? 
Es muss hinterfragt werden, ob nicht die Anstellung eines Marketingfachmann mit entsprechendem Budget zielführender ist, als weitere Biologen und Fischereifachleute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Kaeptn H. schrieb:


> So gesehen wäre dieses eine Aufgabe für unsere Bundesanglerverbände. Mir scheint es, dass die sich aber viel mehr im Kampf gegen die Industrie, Stichwort "Querverbauung und Wasserkraftanlagen" aufreiben und um Imagesprojekte wie die Wiedereinbürgerung von Lachs, Meerforelle und andere Nischenfische, wie Maifisch, Schärpel, Neunauge usw. kümmern.


Gut erkannt, was wir schon lange sagen..

Dr. Salva von Weser-Ems ist auch Referent für Naturschutz im DAFV (Bundesverband), Bernd Pieper ist Vizepräsident für Finanzen im DAFV..

Sie versagen also im Bund wie im Land..

Wie es besser geht, zeigt ja der LSFV-NDS oder der Borsumer Verein..


----------



## joker200 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

PS:
Mit 4,50 Euro ist der LSFV-NDS zudem noch ein preiswerter Verband im Vergleich (ab 2017, wenn sie endlich raus sind ausm DAFV)...

?? Keine Ahnung wie du zu dem Betrag kommst:

Beitrag 2016 pro Vereinsmitglied
- sind noch im DAFV-

Erwachsene = 9,00 €
Jugendliche = 6,00


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Dann bescheisst euch euer Verein, wenn er das von euch verlangt (weils im LSFV-NDS momentan inkl. DAFV nur 7,50 € sind, ab spätestens 2017 dann eben nur noch 4,50€, wenn sie ausm DAFV raus sind).

Siehe auch:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/


----------



## joker200 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann bescheisst euch euer Verein, wenn er das von euch verlangt (weils im LSFV-NDS momentan inkl. DAFV nur 7,50 € sind, ab spätestens 2017 dann eben nur noch 4,50€, wenn sie ausm DAFV raus sind).
> 
> Siehe auch:
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/



Tja, Verein bescheisst uns nicht! Habe die "Rechnung" (steht da tatsächlich so!) des LFV selbst gesehen! 
Ist aber "Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V."


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



joker200 schrieb:


> Ist aber "Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V."


EBEN!!!!!!

Und ich habe vom LSFV-NDS geschrieben, der günstiger ist......

Der LFV Weser-Ems ist der, der für schlechte Leistung viel Kohle verlangt, der schlechte(re) Verband in Niedersachsen.

Der LSFV-NDS verlangt als besserer Verband weniger Geld (ab 2017 nur noch max. die Hälfte vom LFV Weser-Ems (wird wohl für den DAFV auch wieder ne Beitragserhöhung kommen)) für mehr Leistung (einfach mal verlinkte Stellungnahmen vergleichen):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *3.:*
> Daraufhin schrieb Dr. Jens Salva (Biologe des Landesverbandes und auch Referent für Naturschutz im DAFV) eine Stellungnahme, die nach Angaben des LFV-W-E auch abgeschickt wurde.
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/uploads/media/Natura_2000_Emsauen_18.01.16.pdf
> 
> ...



*Also wechseln, wenn ihr mehr Leistung für weniger Geld wollt..........*


----------



## Honeyball (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Tja, ist halt wie beim Autokauf.
Obwohl man für weniger Geld mehr Leistung, Ausstattung, Komfort und Luxus bei höherer Qualität bekommen kann, kaufen einige die Marke, die sie schon immer gefahren haben und andere das eine bestimmte Auto, dass es nur in rosa mit lila Sternchen gibt.:m
Wer sich nicht dagegen wehrt, dass der eigene Verein das Geld seiner Mitglieder sowohl an einen unfähigen Landesverband als auch an einen überflüssigen weil untätigen und die Angler und das Angeln schädigenden Bundesverband verschwendet, oder das billigend in Kauf nehmen muss, weil es sonst keinen Zugang zu bestimmten Gewässern gibt, der ist halt in den Popo gekniffen.
Muss eben jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Kaeptn H. (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Also wechseln, wenn ihr mehr Leistung für weniger Geld wollt..........*



Ist es sinnvoll als Bürger Niedersachsens in die CSU eintreten?

Antwort: Nein, denn die CSU hat in Niedersachsen keine Connection!

Sollten Vereine im Bereich Weser Ems dem LSFV-NDS beitreten?

Die Antwort steht oben!

Hier regiert der LFV WuE - uneingeschränkt, seit ewigen Zeiten. Tritt ein Verein aus dem Verband aus, wird es keine neuen Pachtverträge für die Ems, Küstenkanal und vermutlich auch Weser geben. 

Ob ein Verband nun besser oder schlechter ist als ein anderer, kann nicht an einem Beispiel, dazu mit wenig Hintergrundwissen, festgemacht werden. 
Speziell beim Thema Natura 2000 - Emsauen hat der Verband sicherlich kein Glanzlicht gesetzt. Dabei können wir als Aussenstehenden aber nur bewerten, was Kommuniziert wurde. Hier hat ein Steinchen eine Lawine ausgelöst, bei der der Verband am meisten von abbekommen hat. Völlig zurecht, wie ich finde. Ob aber beim Ergebnis, "Nachtangelverbot", unter den gegebenen Umständen nicht sogar das Optimum herausgeholt wurde, kann keiner von uns beurteilen. 

An anderer Stelle hat dieser Verband durch aussergerichtliche Verhandlungen auch eine 6 stellige Entschädigungszahlung nach dem Brandunglück im Hafen bei Lingen heraus geholt, die rein juristisch auf sehr wackligen Füßen gestanden hatte.

Schlagwörter wie diese, lieber Thomas, halte ich für Polemik pur und passen nicht in ein gutes Anglerforum. Zumal der einzelne Angler für sich in diesem Fall ja nicht wechseln kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Es gibt kein "Weser-Ems-Gebiet" oder "LSFV-NDS-Gebiet"....
Beide Verbände haben auch Mitglieder (=Vereine) "aus dem Bereich" des jeweils anderen.

Vereine, die über den LFV Gewässer gepachtet haben, werden kaum wechseln - aber gibt genügend, die nicht in dieser Zwangsjacke stecken.

Zudem ist dies (lies das Forum hier durch) nicht ein Einzelfall, sondern nur ein weiterer Fall des Versagens von W-E, der diesmal nur besser von Anfang dokumentiert werden konnte.

Nicht umsonst haben mehrere Vereine Einspruch gegen die Beschlüsse und die HV selber bei W-E  eingelegt.

Man kann alle Vereine als Verband für eine Zeit veraxxxxxx...

Man kann auch wenige Vereine als Verband für immer veraxxxxxx.

Man kann aber auch als Verband nicht alle Vereine für immer veraxxxxxx.....

Die Zeit läuft......

Und es ist Bewegung entstanden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*DAFV-Vize und Weser-Ems - Präsi Bernd Pieper:
Macht er sich weiter öffentlich lächerlich??​*
So jedenfalls könnte man das als Resümee ziehen, nachdem er nun erneut in der NOZ "tätig" wurde, wenn man den Artikel da liest.

Hier nachzulesen:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/papenburg/artikel/672434/pieper-nachtangelverbot-kein-kompromiss-mit-kreis

Laut NOZ hätte Pieper, nachdem es nun an der Basis rumoren würde, mit einem "Leserbrief" (von der NOZ-Redaktion so in Anführungszeichen gesetzt) reagiert.

Bei erneuten Nachfragen deswegen der NOZ-Redaktion bei Pieper, wie sich derart unterschiedliche Aussagen (Leserbrief zu seinem ersten Interview ) erklären lassen, wäre dieser ausgewichen und hätte von "schlechter Verbindung" und "Missverständnissen" geredet.

Es täte ihm auch leid, dass der Eindruck erweckt worden sei, er hätte mit allen beteiligten Vereinen Kontakt gehabt - es wäre nur einer gewesen (Aschendorf)..

Der Vorsitzende des Dersumer Vereines (ebenfalls betroffen) bemängelte vor allem die Stellungnahme von Weser-Ems, "die unmotiviert und unprofessionell verfasst worden sei" - die hat ja bekanntermaßen der Biologe Dr. Salva, auch Naturschutzreferent im DAFV-Präsidium, verfasst.

In anderen Verbänden (wir haben berichtet: Stellungnahme LSFV-NDS "Teichfledermaus", siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669) wäre da deutlich anders vorgegangen worden und der Vorsitzende des Vereines vermisse seitens des LFV Weser-Ems "eine intensivere Herangehensweise".

Auch dass der Dorsumer Verein (die NOZ betont, verbandsunabhängig) nicht vom Verbot betroffen sei, weil die sich zielführend gewehrt hätten, wird von der NOZ ausgeführt.

Dazu gibt es dann auch noch einen Kommentar vom Autor des Artikels in der NOZ, Herman Hinrichs.

Er stellt darin auch klar fest, dass Pieper zuerst von einer "Einigung mit den Kreisbehörden" gesprochen habe und diese Rolle rückwärts nun schon seltsam ist.

Es würde auch für den Autor fest stehen, dass selbst ein Laie erkennen könne, dass die Stellungnahme des Verbandes zwar  gegen das geplante Verbot gerichtet sei.

Dass sich aber der Verband mit schlagenden Argumenten gegen das Nachtangelverbot aber nicht allzu viel Mühe gegeben habe.

Da dürfe getrost die Frage gestellt werden, warum der Verband so wenig Biss zeige und auch unterstützende Maßnahmen wie die Petition in Grund und Boden kritisiere. 

Da angeblich Pieper wegen der Sache anonym von Anglern beschimpft worden sei, stellt der Kommentator auch klar, dass das natürlich trotzdem nicht gehen würde.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Ich spar mir mal vorerst meinen Kommentar, um nicht zu deutlich zu werden, was ich davon halte, was der DAFV-Vize und Weser-Ems-Präsi Pieper da veranstaltet hat............

Die Klatsche, die er - und sein Biologe Dr. Salva als  Verfasser der Stellungnahme - da von der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung bekommen haben, spricht erst mal für sich..

Vereinen aus Niedersachsen, die einen kompetenteren Landesverband suchen oder wechseln wollen, sei der LSFV-NDS (http://www.lsfv-nds.de/) empfohlen  - für nur 4,50€ Verbandsbeitrag und deutlich mehr Leistung..


----------



## prinz1 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Hallo!
Da frage ich mich wirklich, warum keiner aus dem Verband die "Säge" scharf macht.
Die Stuhlbeine sind doch sowas von marode! *lach*
Wer solche Vertreter hat, braucht keine Feinde.

Gruß

der prinz


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich spar mir mal vorerst meinen Kommentar, um nicht zu deutlich zu werden, was ich davon halte, was der DAFV-Vize und Weser-Ems-Präsi Pieper da veranstaltet hat............



Ich nicht.

Deutlicher kann man Inkompetenz, Versagen und agieren nach Landvogtart nicht dokumentieren.

Rein metaphorisch und nicht auf Herrn Pieper bezogen:

Vollidioten haben schon seit Menschengedenken ganz Völker in Krieg und Elend gestürzt und tun das auch heute noch. Warum sollte da ein Anglerverband vor gefeit sein ?

Zumal es, wie im richtigen Leben, in weiten Kreisen der Anglerbürgerschaft genügend ebenso große Vollidioten gibt, die dem Herrscher auch dann noch huldigen, wenn man schon in den Abgrund blicken kann. 
Nicht viel besser sind diejenigen, die das Gebaren der "Herrschaft" dulden oder ignorieren. Sie stellen die breite Masse dar, die es in den eigenen Händen hält, etwas zu ändern. Wenn es hirnkapazitiv zu mehr als fressen, saufen und begatten reichen würde. 

Und wie im richtigen Leben werden "Rebellen" der Lüge und Polemik bezichtigt. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was mich mehr ankotzt. Die Herrschaft oder das tumbe Gefolge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Ich finds auf jeden Fall schön, dass hier das, was ich - als "lügender und hetzender Verbandsfeind" - geschrieben habe, so nun auch in der seriösen Tagespresse in Niedersachsen zu lesen ist...


----------



## Sledge (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Jo, halbe Seite in der NOZ, gut gemacht! 
Hab´s gerade beim Frühstück genossen, es bewegt sich was...

#h


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Am allerschlimmsten und schwerwiegendsten ist für mich die -nach wie vor unumstrittene- Tatsache, dass ein einzelner Angler und Vereins- und damit indirektes Verbandsmitglied, es sich bieten lassen muss, von einem Verbandsoberen an den Pranger gestellt zu werden, nur weil er in Eigeninitiative seine demokratischen Rechte wahrgenommen hat und gegen eine aus seiner Sicht ungerechtfertigte Verwaltungsentscheidung opponiert hat. 

Es wird mehr als deutlich, dass es nur noch darum geht, das eigene Versagen, die eigene Schlafmützigkeit und den -endlich mal öffentlich dokumentierten (und damit nachweislich nicht als "Lüge der Schmutzfinken vom Anglerboard" runtertitulierbaren)- vergeblichen Versuch, irgendwas hinter dem Rücken der Angler und gegen deren Interessen auszumauscheln, irgendwie zu vertuschen und weichzuspülen.
Die Kritik am AB, hier würde immer wieder zu sehr pauschalisiert und unsachgemäß kommentiert, hat mit dieser Aktion der Herren von Weser-Ems einen gewaltigen Dämpfer erfahren.
Wenn wir hier stets und ständig angeprangert haben, dass seitens vieler Verbandsfunktionäre Demokratie und Mitbestimmungsrechte mit den Füßen getreten werden, Vereine nicht rechtzeitig, nicht ausreichend oder gar nicht informiert oder mitgenommen werden und in diktatorischer Anmaßung massiv gegen die Interessen von Anglern und das Angeln in Deutschland agiert wird, dann müsste man ja fast dankbar dafür sein, dieses ganz konkrete und umfänglich durch Dritte dokumentierte Exempel geliefert bekommen zu haben.
Dass Herr Pieper da von irgendwelchen angeblichen anonymen "Beschimpfungen" berichtet, denen er sich ausgesetzt sieht, finde ich auch auf zweierlei Weise beschämend, zum einen, dass es -sollte es wahr sein, wovon ich mal ausgehe- immer wieder Menschen gibt, die trotz weitreichender Möglichkeiten öffentlicher Stellungnahme und Kritikäußerung, sich zu solch Primitivgebaren hinreißen lassen. Das ist schlimm und aus meiner Sicht unakzeptabel.
Zum anderen aber wundere ich mich in diesem Zusammenhang auch, dass es ihm offenbar an stichhaltigen sachlichen Argumenten zur Begründung seines Vorgehens so sehr mangelt, dass er mit der Bekanntmachung dieser Sache auf die emotionale Karte in einer für ihn bei aller nüchterner Betrachtung längst verlorenen Partie zu setzen versucht.
Beim Pokern wäre es so, als versuche man mit nix als Herz-Dame hoch gegen ein Full-House oder wenigstens drei Asse All-In zu gehen.
Nur eben, dass er nicht sein eigenes Geld setzt, sondern das, was ihm die immer noch verbandstreuen Angler(-vereine) zubilligen.
So oder so ist aber wohl mittlerweile jedem klar, dass dieser Bluff voll und ganz in die Hose gegangen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Das hier gilt natürlich zuerst mal aktuell für Weser-Ems:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann alle Vereine als Verband für eine Zeit veraxxxxxx...
> 
> Man kann auch wenige Vereine als Verband für immer veraxxxxxx.
> 
> ...




Aber natürlich genauso für den DAFV, wo die W-E-"Granden" Pieper und Dr. Salva ja Vizepräsident und Referent für Naturschutz sind.

Was auch ein mehr als deutliches Bild auf die Kompetenz des DAFV wirft..............

Und auf die organisierten Angelfischer, die seit Jahren solche Funktionäre immer wieder wählen - ob in Weser-Ems oder im DAFV..


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2016)

Sledge schrieb:


> Jo, halbe Seite in der NOZ, gut gemacht!
> Hab´s gerade beim Frühstück genossen, es bewegt sich was...
> 
> #h



Was denn? Die Kappsköppe sitzen immer noch auf ihren Posten.
Einen Pieper wird man da nicht entsorgen. 
Die haben doch keinen anderen.

Jetzt wird evtl. nur ein Brand gelöscht, bis zum nächsten welchen Pieper & Co auslösen.

Ist doch keine Lösung nur auf den Lauf der Evolution zu setzen und zu hoffen das die Typen baldigst ins Grab beissen.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Am allerschlimmsten und schwerwiegendsten ist für mich die -nach wie vor unumstrittene- Tatsache, dass ein einzelner Angler und Vereins- und damit indirektes Verbandsmitglied, es sich bieten lassen muss, von einem Verbandsoberen an den Pranger gestellt zu werden, nur weil er in Eigeninitiative seine demokratischen Rechte wahrgenommen hat und gegen eine aus seiner Sicht ungerechtfertigte Verwaltungsentscheidung opponiert hat.
> 
> Es wird mehr als deutlich, dass es nur noch darum geht, das eigene Versagen, die eigene Schlafmützigkeit und den -endlich mal öffentlich dokumentierten (und damit nachweislich nicht als "Lüge der Schmutzfinken vom Anglerboard" runtertitulierbaren)- vergeblichen Versuch, irgendwas hinter dem Rücken der Angler und gegen deren Interessen auszumauscheln, irgendwie zu vertuschen und weichzuspülen.
> Die Kritik am AB, hier würde immer wieder zu sehr pauschalisiert und unsachgemäß kommentiert, hat mit dieser Aktion der Herren von Weser-Ems einen gewaltigen Dämpfer erfahren.
> ...



Im Angesicht der Tatsache wie mit Kritikern in LV umgegangen wird kann ich die Reaktion der Beleidiger vollsten verstehen.

Was ich eher nicht verstehe und "akzeptiere" ist, dass der LFV dies nun wieder als Retourkutsche verwendet.
Die ******** kommt nun mal von den LfV und Herrn Pieper. Das den Leuten auch irgendwann der Kragen platzt...verständlich.
Da hätte man über diese Vorfälle  besser Schweigen und seinen Fehler eingestehen sollen.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Unerträgliches Schmierentheater was da an die Öffentlichkeit gerät und nun auch widersprüchlich ausgetragen wird, um offenbar eigene Fehlleistungen kaschieren zu wollen.
Ganz übel ist die Nummer nun die Schuld am Hochkochen anderen in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen, begleitet von der Mitleidsnummer, um vom eigentlichen Vorgang ablenken und Kredits sammeln zu wollen.

WIDERLICH!


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Genau das meine ich ja.

Sich darüber zu äußern statt zu schweigen, heißt darzulegen, dass man in der Sache keine Argumente mehr hat.
Ein Politiker wäre innerhalb kürzester Zeit weg vom Fenster, ein Verbandsfunktionär findet genügend Dumpfbacken, die ihn in seinem Amt belassen :m
Was meinste wohl, warum so viele unfähige Politiker irgendwelche Pöstchen in irgendwelchen Verbänden haben?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Sledge schrieb:


> Jo, halbe Seite in der NOZ, gut gemacht!
> Hab´s gerade beim Frühstück genossen, es bewegt sich was...
> 
> #h


Super Morgenlektüre,vor allem Piepers rumwinden.Klingt irgendwie nach allem..bis auf glaubwürdig [emoji4] 

Pieper wirft dem Ersteller der Petion allen Ernstes "Verletzung der Spielregeln vor" ?

Wessen Regeln überhaupt?

Etwa die eines Präsis mit Landvogtgebahren,am besten unter Ausschluss demokratischer Rechte?

Jemand mit Kreuz,würde mit dieser Art Fehler anders umgehen.

So wie er das handhabt,ists eigentlich nur ein weiterer trauriger und beschämender Beweis fürs dt.Verbandsunwesen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Pieper wirft dem Ersteller der Petion allen Ernstes "Verletzung der Spielregeln vor" ?
> 
> Wessen Regeln überhaupt?



Leute wie Pieper sind der Meinung, dass die Meinungs- und Aktionshoheit in solchen Angelegenheiten bei den Verbänden liegt und es den Mitgliedern nicht zusteht, hier offensiv andere Positionen zu vertreten, weil dies dann ggf. die Verbände beschädigen würde.

 Dass dies demokratischen Spielregeln zuwider läuft, ignoriert er, ja ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass es ihm egal ist. Demokratie schadet und die Leute wissen eh nicht, was Sache ist. So ja auch die Denkweise der Gegner von direkter Demokratie, sprich Volksbefragungen. 

 Leute wie Pieper sind die Feinde von Mitbestimmung und Demokratie. Vielleicht nehmen das die betroffenen Angler ja zunehmend zur Kenntnis und handeln entsprechend.

 Noch dramatischer wird die Situation natürlich, wenn man sich anschaut, welche Ergebnisse diese Kungelei hinter verschlossenen Türen für die Angler bisher hatte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Skurriles:*
> Es soll ein "Journalistenpreis" vergeben werden für Journalisten, die "positiv über den DAFV berichten würden".......
> 
> Ich schätze mal, der wird an mir vorbei gehen.......................



Liebe Frau Dr. Happach Kasan,

ich schlage hierfür Herrn Herman Hinrichs von der NOZ vor! Der hat sich diesen Preis dank seiner ausführlichen Recherche absolut verdient! Da ja Herr Pieper Vizepräsident im DAFV ist, sollte das doch gelten, oder?


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Das Rückzugsgefecht, da er erwischt wurde, beim ersten Bericht alles geschönt zu haben, 
wird aber weiter begleitet von: 
- weiteren Angriffen gegen den Petitionsstarter (_"Verletzung der Spielregeln"_), 
- mehreren Versuch der Verschleierung 
(_"...handelt es sich nicht – wie in der Zeitung dargestellt – um..."_ - das war seine Darstellung, die zeitung hat es nur gedruckt!)
(_"In der Beratung sind alle Teilnehmer..."_ - Alle? Alle von diesem einen Verein vielleicht, es gab aber weiterhin zwei, die nicht involviert wurden, das versucht er mit der Formulierung zu überspielen).

Von einer Einsicht, 
Bockmist gebaut zu haben, 
also keinerlei Spur!

Dazu:
- kein Wort, dass das Salva-Schreiben wohl mehr als nicht-ausreichend war,
- die tollen "guten Kontakte" beschränken sich anscheinend tatsächlich darauf, dass die Behörde deren Post aufmacht,
- keine Aussage ob & wie man weiter gegen das Nachtangelverbot vorgehen will.

Diese Nummer ist eigentlich noch peinlicher als alles bisherige.

Und die "anonymen Kritiker"... wer damit wohl gemeint ist... |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Diese Nummer ist eigentlich noch peinlicher als alles bisherige.




Und aus dem Chaos sprach eine Stimme zu mir: "Lächle und sei froh, es könnte peinlicher kommen!", und ich lächelte und war froh, und es kam peinlicher...!


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Das ist dem LV Weser-Ems nicht "peinlich"

Damit das eintritt, müssten die erstmal begreifen, was sie da verzapft haben. Traust du denen das wirklich zu?|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Und dem DAFV isses nicht peinlich, solche Vizepräsis und Referenten von W-E im DAFV-Präsidium zu haben - alles eine Sorte................



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hier gilt natürlich zuerst mal aktuell für Weser-Ems:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dem DAFV isses nicht peinlich, solche Vizepräsis und Referenten von W-E zu haben - alles eine Sorte................



Nein, im Gegenteil! Die werden jetzt wieder sagen, dass sie ihren Aufgaben nicht gerecht werden können, weil von außen Unruhe reingetragen wurde... 

Mensch, Herr Hinrichs- Sie können doch die armen ehrenamtlich tätigen durch Ihre gute Recherche und Ihren mit der sehr guten journalistischen Sorgfaltspflicht erstellten Berichte und Kommentare nicht von ihren Aufgaben abhalten, die Natur zu schützen, den guten Kontakt zu den Behörden zu pflegen und die Angler zu verarsxxen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Leute wie Pieper sind der Meinung, dass die Meinungs- und Aktionshoheit in solchen Angelegenheiten bei den Verbänden liegt und es den Mitgliedern nicht zusteht, hier offensiv andere Positionen zu vertreten, weil dies dann ggf. die Verbände beschädigen würde.



Solange die Aktionshoheit mit effektiver Arbeit(und zwar PRO Angler) sowie offener wie auch ehrlicher Kommunikation abläuft,kein Problem..dann würde ich denen sogar als Zeichen der Würde ein Zepter zugestehen.

Aber solange Leute wie Pieper oder wie auch aktuell "Kollege" Günster(siehe auch dazu http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826 ) ihren Posten Aktions-wie Meinungstechnisch quasi missbrauchen,reichts höchstens für eine ganzjährig verordnete Narrenkappe.

Im benachbarten Ausland,dürften Leute mit solchen Ansichten und derartigen Handlungsweisen,bei den dortigen Anglervertretungen gerade mal die Kaffeemaschine der Geschäftsstelle bedienen.

Mangels Loyalität für die Sache an sich,wohl nicht mal das.


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Buschfunk Nds.

Andere Schutzorgas begrüßen diesen Schritt wohl sehr das der LV Weser Ems so gut mit Naturschutzorgas zusammenarbeitet und freut sich über soviel Gemeinsamkeiten in Sachen Natur und Vogelschutz.

Andere Lv's Vereine etc.in allen Bundesländer sollten sich an diesem einsichtigen Verhalten orientieren und ebenfalls gewisse Gebiete mit Nachtangelverboten ausweisen........Wie gut das der Fauna tut siehe man auch in BW wo sich durch das Nachtangelverbot die Tier und Vogelwelt zum Positiven entwickelt hat.



#h


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



gründler schrieb:


> Buschfunk Nds.
> 
> Andere Schutzorgas begrüßen diesen Schritt wohl sehr das der LV Weser Ems so gut mit Naturschutzorgas zusammenarbeitet und freut sich über soviel Gemeinsamkeiten in Sachen Natur und Vogelschutz.
> 
> ...



Die nächste Fusion der LfV und DAFv wird wohl der mit NABU & Co. sein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Logisch,dank solcher Verbandsaktivisten(nämlich gegen die eigene Sache) sparen Nabu und Co.eigene Kosten und Mühen.

Erledigt doch bereits der Naturschützende Anglerverband bestens.Organisierte Angelfischer bezahlen quasi die Interessen der anderen und schlucken diesen Verkauf von Loyalität auch noch.
Aua,aua[emoji21]


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Wir sind halt offiz.Naturschützer und sollten die gleichen Ziele verfolgen......


Das diese Vorlage jetzt Bundesweit Schule machen wird/könnte/kann.....,da ja mittlerweile auch in allen Ämtern bekannt, sollte logisch sein.

Sollte nun bei euch ähnliches eintreten,könnt ihr ja Dankesbriefe nach *West Niedersachsen* schicken (bitte nicht verwechseln mit dem LV in Hannover)

#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir sind halt offiz.Naturschützer und sollten die gleichen Ziele verfolgen......



Rein steuerlich relevante Naturschützer mit 0 Einfluss in Politik o.ä.

Ganz "toller" Schutzstatus.

Schützt sogar vor dem erreichen der eigenen Ziele.[emoji28]


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Du wohnst doch fast im 3 Ländereck,NL BE FR alles für dich in der nähe,wir hier im Norden weichen eh schon mehr und mehr nach DK aus.Die Ostfriesen und Emsländer zieht es mehr und mehr nach NL.

Läuft doch alles bestens in Sachen Salamitaktik.

Wenn man bedenkt das der VDSF mal eine *Bundesliga im Angeln* hatte ein *Kadar* etc. und wo wir jetzt sind und wenn das so weiter geht und sich nicht bald mal was ändert...jute Nacht.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



gründler schrieb:


> Du wohnst doch fast im 3 Ländereck,NL BE FR alles für dich in der nähe,wir hier im Norden weichen eh schon mehr und mehr nach DK aus.Die Ostfriesen und Emsländer zieht es mehr und mehr nach NL.
> 
> Läuft doch alles bestens in Sachen Salamitaktik.
> 
> ...



Elite im Naturschutz.
Elite in Europa im Ausgrenzen des Menschen aus der Natur.

Man muss sich den Wahnsinn mal komplett anschauen was geplant ist bzw. immer versucht wird.

In NRW wird sich über die Lautstärke von Vereinsfesten und Schützenfeste gestritten.
Bald dürfen Spielmannszüge nur mit Schalldämpfer auf die Strasse.
Da wird sich über den Geier der Schützen vor Gericht gestritten.
Da werden Reihenhäuser neben einem Sportplatz gebaut, anschliessend bekommt der Fussballverein Lärmschutzauflagen aufgebrummt. Die Fans müssen leise sein.
Es darf nicht zu feste vorm ball getreten werden.
Usw. usw.


Die sind doch alle bekloppt in diesem Staat. Aber sowas von bekloppt...da gibt es kein Wort mehr für.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das der VDSF mal eine *Bundesliga im Angeln* hatte ein *Kadar* etc. und wo wir jetzt sind




Stimmt,bin nah genug,um diesem Bundesdeutschen Irrsinn ausweichen zu können.Ist in NRW Angeltechnisch aber überwiegend noch(!) recht liberal geregelt.
Die Nachtigallen trällern aber..

Nu ja..eine Liga gibts ja immer noch.Die der Lobbytechnischen Geldverbrenner.

Unangefochten auf Platz 1 rangiert der kompl.DAFV BV und viele LV.

Man möchte es da-bis aufs eigene Zahlvieh- allen anderen Kuscheltechnisch Recht machen.

Man ist Natur-Arten-und Tierschutztechnisch ja mit dem Munde überall voreilig dabei.

Dummerweise aber ohne auch nur  im geringsten in Politik und Gesellschaft "in aller Munde" zu sein.Höchstens am Rande wahrgenommen bis belächelt.

Wir sind da,wo wir dank Abstimmung hingehören.Augen auf beim Pferdekauf.Wir setzen seit Jahrzehnten auf die falschen Gäule.Müde Klepper ohne Biss.

Aber immer neu zum Rennen satteln.Garant für den letzten Platz.

Alleine das zusammenwürfeln und unreflektierte bejahen sämtlicher  Schutzblablas(vieles schliesst sich nämlich gegenseitig aus)zeigt doch schon,das viele Verbände mal rein gar nix begriffen haben.Man macht den bequemen und opportunen Trittbrettfahrer und vernachlässigt dabei den eigenen Untersatz.

Kein Wunder, das der mittlerweile einem Schrotthaufen ähnelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Unabhängig davon, dass sich hier auch in den Augen der NOZ der Biologe Dr Salva (auch Referent Naturschutz im DAFV-Präsidium) mit der lausigen Stellungnahme blamiert hat, ist es natürlich ein Paradebeispiel von Pieper (auch Vizepräsident Finanzen im DAFV) und dem Öffentlichkeitsreferent Dr. Stilke, wie man in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit versagen und insgesamt Anglern und dem Angeln damit Schaden zufügen kann.

Denn bei Medien und Politik wird nicht zwischen einem besseren LSFV-NDS und einem lausig(er)en LFV Weser-Ems oder gar der Trümmertruppe DAFV unterschieden werden, wie bei uns Anglern.

Da heissts dann nur: die bescheuerten Anglerverbände........

Wie beim DAFV, de ja von den Behörden jetzt schon nicht ernst genommen wird (wie auch, bei solchen Vizes und Referenten und einer solchen Präsidentin und einem Präsidium, dass das alles einfach laufen lässt?):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311350

Solche Leute müssen also einfach im Interesse des Angelns und der Angler schnellstens weg - in W-E wie im DAFV...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut NOZ hätte Pieper, nachdem es nun an der Basis rumoren würde, mit einem "Leserbrief" (von der NOZ-Redaktion so in Anführungszeichen gesetzt) reagiert.



Hier muss man nochmal nachkarten.

Immerhin scheint Pieper in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Lobbyismus um Längen besser qualifiziert sein, als die Präsidentin des DAFV. Denn im Gegensatz zu Ihren Bemühungen wurde sein Leserbrief veröffentlicht.#6


----------



## Ukel (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Naja, ohne jetzt den Inhalt der besagten Leserbriefe zu kennen, ist es vielleicht auch gut, wenn einer mal nicht veröffentlich wird...bei den Lichtgestalten #q


----------



## Hezaru (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Zitat von *Thomas9904* 

 


_Laut NOZ hätte Pieper, nachdem es nun an der Basis rumoren würde, mit einem "Leserbrief" (von der NOZ-Redaktion so in Anführungszeichen gesetzt) reagiert._

Hier muss man nochmal nachkarten.

Immerhin scheint Pieper in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Lobbyismus um Längen besser qualifiziert sein, als die Präsidentin des DAFV. Denn im Gegensatz zu Ihren Bemühungen wurde sein Leserbrief veröffentlicht.#6 

Vielleicht hat Frau Dr. einfach nur Glück gehabt das ihr Leserbrief nicht veröffentlicht wurde:q


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... und dem Öffentlichkeitsreferent Dr. Stilke, wie man in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit versagen und insgesamt Anglern und dem Angeln damit Schaden zufügen kann.
> ...


Eigentlich erwartet man von Pieper doch auch nichts besseres. Ich halte ihn für unfähig in anderen Kategorien zu denken und zu handeln.
Er ist die Sonne um die sich die gesamte Anglergalaxy der Region zu drehen hat. Widerspruch ist nicht nur grundsätzlich falsch sondern auch ein Sakrileg.
Und Ralle hat Recht, so jemand ist nur noch an den Hebeln der Macht, weil ein Haufen Speichellecker meint, durch die Strahlen der Macht in einem Licht da zu stehen.

Aber Stilke... ich hätte von ihm bei seiner Vita deutlich deutlich mehr Professionalität erwartet. 
Oder kann man solche unter einem 'Herrscher' wie Pieper vielleicht gar nicht zu Tage treten lassen?
Denn darin dürften sich Frau Dr. & ihr Finanzfize verdammt ähnlich sein.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

@Katie....

Oder kann man solche unter einem 'Herrscher' wie Pieper vielleicht gar nicht zu Tage treten lassen?

wenn du die 2.te Reihe kennen würdest und die abhängig Beschäftigten noch dazu nimmst, würdest du den Satz streichen...

Greetz Stoni-K


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Naja, sorry..

Lies die Stellungnahme von dem von in W-E organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten Angestellten Dr. Salva - sowas nennt man in der freien Wirtschaft Arbeitsverweigerung (hat ja auch der NOZ-Kollege schon rausgearbeitet).

Und vergleich das mit der vom LSFV-NDS..........


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Dazu bedarf es nicht mal eines Vergleichs.

Jeder, der sich in Ruhe hingesetzt, sich Gedanken zu einer Argumentation gemacht hätte, wär auf so einige Argumente mehr gekommen als nur, _
"die Jäger dürfen, aber wir nicht, mimimimimi..."_.

Das ist so verdammt dünn und kurzsichtig.
Und es bildet weder die Argumente aus Angler-, noch aus Naturschutzsicht ab, die gegen ein Nachtangelverbot sprechen.

Der Typ ist ja nicht irgendwer; Fischereibiologe, Doktortitel, seit 3 Jahren auch Referent für Natur-, Umwelt und Tierschutz im DAFV.
Was wird der an Kohle kriegen (aus Anglerbeiträgen)?

Da muss man doch abliefern können, verdammt, und nicht so eine schwache Nummer servieren!

Das war einfach absolut schlecht!


----------



## Hezaru (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Irgendwie ist das schon eine neue Dimension.
Da schreibt kein Bösewicht aus dem Internet sondern ein Autor einer Zeitung zerlegt seinen" ich wars doch nicht "Leserbrief" fachlich sauber begründet.
Das Bla-Bla Schreiben von Dr. Salva wurde ja auch schön bewertet.
So eine Aktion von einem Verband hätte in jedem anderen Verband einen , ich sags mal so, Personalwechsel als Folge.
Einige betroffene Vereine werden evt. leicht stinkig sein.
Und mit ihren Fizeposten im DAFV schlägt das auch auf die durch.
Was haben die Verbandsoberen die lezten 1,5 Jahre gemacht?
Einmal die Ausage von Dr. Spahl, 
dann Quark von Günster,
danach Pieper.
Einmal wenn sie ihr Mxxx halten sollen fallen sie Angler in den Rücken:r
Im Interesse der Angler muss da etwas völlig Neues entstehen.#c
Aber bis dahin sind wir wahrscheinlich überrollt.:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Typ ist ja nicht irgendwer; Fischereibiologe, Doktortitel, seit 3 Jahren auch Referent für Natur-, Umwelt und Tierschutz im DAFV.
> Was wird der an Kohle kriegen (aus Anglerbeiträgen)?
> 
> Da muss man doch abliefern können, verdammt, und nicht so eine schwache Nummer servieren!



Anders gefragt:
Warum soll er sich mehr anstrengen, wenns scheinbar oder offensichtlich?? vom Präsidium von W-E nicht verlangt wird.

Und die organisierten Angelfischer in W-E offensichtlich mehrheitlich damit zufrieden sind (inkl. Nachtangelverbote dann halt) und immer wieder ein Präsidium wählen, das nicht mehr fürs Geld leisten will und nicht mehr von den Angestellten verlangt für die zahlenden Angler?


----------



## ...andreas.b... (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da muss man doch abliefern können, verdammt, und nicht so eine schwache Nummer servieren!
> 
> Das war einfach absolut schlecht!



Das wird so auf die Schnelle hingeschmiert worden sein, die zwei Seiten. Der andere Verein kam immerhin auf 14 Seiten!

Vielleicht ein Zeichen für die Wertigkeit die dieses Thema beim Landesverband genießt!


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Das wird so auf die Schnelle hingeschmiert worden sein, die zwei Seiten...


Ich mag das irgendwie kaum glauben.

Stelle mir vor, du bist Biologe, da kommt endlich ein Thema an dem du dich wirklich abarbeiten kannst, zeigen was du drauf hast.
Selbst hier im Board haben so einige Angler mehr & bessere Argumente geliefert als Salva in dem Statement; als Nicht-Fachleute, unbezahlt.
Sorry, aber so doof kann Salva nicht sein. Jeder 9t-Klässler lernt im Deutschunterricht eine Argumentationskette besser zu erstellen.

Und einfach nur null Bock?
Mir wäre es peinlich als Fachmann so einen Schlurz an eine Fachbehörde zu schicken.
Da nimmt dich doch keine Sau je wieder ernst.

Ich mag einfach nicht an so viel Inkompetenz glauben.
(Ja, Thomas, da sprechen wir immer wieder drüber; ich verzweifel einfach an so viel permanent auftretender Dummheit)
Eher glaube ich -auch ohne Verschwörungstheoretiker zu sein- daran, dass das gewollt mieserabel erstellt wurde.


Und da wir schon bei Vergleichen waren:


Hezaru schrieb:


> ... ein Autor einer Zeitung zerlegt seinen" ich wars doch nicht "Leserbrief" fachlich sauber begründet...


Meinen Respekt an diesen Kollegen! #6

Der hat sauber recherchiert, sich Piepers Lügenmärchen anschließend richtig vorgenommen und ließ sich nicht verarsxhen, schon gar nicht den schwarzen Peter aufdrücken _(Piepers "nicht wie in der Zeitung dargestellt")_.

Als ich den Artikel las, auf die blaue Sprechblase rechts unten, "Kommentare", klickte und sah, dass der Autor selbst dort seinen Artikel mit einem knackigen Kommentar ergänzte, hab ich laut gelacht, so geil war das gemacht.


----------



## joker200 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir sind halt offiz.Naturschützer und sollten die gleichen Ziele verfolgen......
> 
> 
> Das diese Vorlage jetzt Bundesweit Schule machen wird/könnte/kann.....,da ja mittlerweile auch in allen Ämtern bekannt, sollte logisch sein.
> ...



Manche sind nur dann Naturschützer wenn´s passt! Sogar das Land Nds., auch der Lks Emsland.

Der Ems-Altarm Dersum hat noch Verbindung zum Dortmund-Ems-Kanal. Am linken Ufer des DEK wird zur Zeit eine etwa 4 Meter breite Trasse mit einer Tragschicht (Schotter-Sandgemisch) verfüllt. Irgendwann kommt da Teer drüber, so dass ein 2,5 - 3 Meter breiter "Premium-Radweg entsteht.
Guckst du hier: 
https://www.emsland.de/aktuell/pressemitteilungen/ausbau_zum_premiumradweg_beginnt.html
oder hier:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/meppen/artikel/5844/am-kanal-bei-meppen-radelt-es-sich-premium
hier geht auch:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/lingen/artikel/495090/am-dortmund-ems-kanal-gibt-es-einen-neuen-radweg

Irgendwie haben sich das "Veto" der Naturschützer oder die "Bedenken" der Naturschutzbehörde beim Lks Emsland wohl in Luft aufgelöst. Oder gab es gar keine?

Der Radweg führt durch bestehendes FFH-Gebiet, durch Vogelschutzgebiet, durch Überschwemmungsgebiet, durch LSG und nun auch durch Natura 2000 Gebiet. Schein keinen zu interessieren. Aber 10 Meter daneben soll Nachtangelverbot kommen!!
Obige Angaben kann jeder im Netz nachsehen. Alles offizielle Kartenwerke / Unterlagen des Landes oder des Lks Emsland.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das schon eine neue Dimension.
> Da schreibt kein Bösewicht aus dem Internet sondern ein Autor einer Zeitung zerlegt seinen" ich wars doch nicht "Leserbrief" fachlich sauber begründet.
> Das Bla-Bla Schreiben von Dr. Salva wurde ja auch schön bewertet.
> 
> ...



Da widerspreche ich jedoch. Innerhalb des Misthaufens tun sich die  Würmer gegenseitig nichts. Im Gegenteil. Die sind ja froh wenn sie einen  doofen Wurm haben, der ab und an mal rausguckt und sich der Gefahr  aussetzt, gefressen zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



joker200 schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben sich das "Veto" der Naturschützer oder die "Bedenken" der Naturschutzbehörde beim Lks Emsland wohl in Luft aufgelöst. Oder gab es gar keine?
> 
> Der Radweg führt durch bestehendes FFH-Gebiet, durch Vogelschutzgebiet, durch Überschwemmungsgebiet, durch LSG und nun auch durch Natura 2000 Gebiet. Schein keinen zu interessieren. Aber 10 Meter daneben soll Nachtangelverbot kommen!!


Umso schlimmer, wenn man das liest, wie dann der LFV Weser-Ems mit seinem Präsi Pieper (auch Finanzivize im DAFV) und dem Biologen Dr. Salva (auch Referent für Naturschutz im DAFV-Präsidium) hier die Angler im Stich gelassen haben mit dieser peinlichen Stellungnahme und dem noch peinlicheren Interview/Leserbrief..

Gut, dass die Kollegen von der NOZ das auch so gut ausgearbeitet und veröffentlicht haben ...

Wer solche Landesverbände hat, braucht keine PETA mehr.........

Der Vorteil für in Weser-Ems organisierte Vereine, die denken können und anglerfreundlich sind:
Es gibt mit dem LSFV-NDS eine sowohl anglerfreundlichere, kompetentere und dazu noch preiswertere Alternative.

Wer bei W-E bleibt, wills halt so und hats nicht besser verdient (immer her mit noch mehr Verboten für die, Lernen durch Schmerzen...)....


----------



## Honeyball (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Ich glaube, die einzigen, die sich über diesen gesamten Dilettantismus von W-E freuen können, sind unsere genauso unfähigen "Freunde" weiter nördlich, weil die jetzt gerade mal weniger Breitseiten von uns abkriegen :m


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Chapeau! Ganz große Nummer, die die EZ da abgeliefert hat!! Da kann man sich als normal denkender Mensch nur an den Kopf fassen (und festhalten, damit er vor lauter Schütteln nicht abfällt), wenn man lesen muss, was sich die "Verbandsspitze" in Form von Meister Pieper da leistet. Mir  tut seine Familie wirklich leid, bei dem was er sich da erlaubt.
Normalerweise sind die Emsländer doch nicht so zimperlich - da kann er sich fast freuen, nicht geteert und gefedert auf Eisenbahnschienen aus dem Dorf getragen worden zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Als ich das auf der W-E - Seite gelesen hatte, schoss mir unwillkürlich "Resteverwertung" durch den Kopp...:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...ws]=92&cHash=4548c4d11cb4ec5e4591c26bd491b817

Weil das irgendwie ja (noch) der Rest ist, der immer noch strack und stramm zum DAFV und Frau Dr. hält..
;-)))))

Dass zum NOZ-Artikel nix auf der Seite zu finden ist, war mir dagegen klar..


----------



## mathei (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dazu bedarf es nicht mal eines Vergleichs.
> 
> Jeder, der sich in Ruhe hingesetzt, sich Gedanken zu einer Argumentation gemacht hätte, wär auf so einige Argumente mehr gekommen als nur, _
> "*die Jäger dürfen, aber wir nicht, mimimimimi.*.."_.
> ...



Das ist der Oberknüller. So ein Geheule. Die dürfen und wir nicht. Null eigene Argumente. Und wir reden hier noch immer über Enten und Schwäne, die schon immer da waren und auch noch sind. Trotz Nachtangles


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Am Wochenende findet die Messe Faszination Angeln in Lingen statt, auch der LV Weser-Ems wird dort mit einem Stand vertreten sein.

Gerüchten zufolge soll auf dem Parkplatz ein Händler aus den nahe gelegenen Niederlanden vom Lieferwagen aus verfaulte Tomaten... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Der LSFV-NDS ist auch da ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Aktuell:
W-E schützt Störche statt Angler:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...ws]=94&cHash=f0f9d7b679b3d12ec66f78d99ba9a2d1


----------



## Stoni-Killer (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktuell:
> W-E schützt Störche statt Angler:
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...ws]=94&cHash=f0f9d7b679b3d12ec66f78d99ba9a2d1


Das ist nix besonderes, 
andere ( wie auch wir ) hängen Nistkästen auf!
Wir schauen auch mal über die Wasserlinie, was ander umgekehrt nicht fertig bringen

stoni-k


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktuell:
> W-E schützt Störche statt Angler:
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuelles/einzelansicht/?tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=94&cHash=f0f9d7b679b3d12ec66f78d99ba9a2d1


Thomas, wir haben uns geirrt.
Alle, die sich hier über Weser-Ems und Pieper aufregen, irren.

Liest man sich das zentrale Ziel des LV Weser-Ems auf der HP durch, 
tauchen da nämlich die Worte "Angler" oder "Angeln" gar nicht auf, 
sondern es geht ausschließlich(!) um Naturschutz.
Sie haben somit nur einen einzigen Fehler gemacht:
nicht für ein totales Angelverbot einzutreten.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Was?
Das ist nix Besonderes?

Das ist absolut was Besonderes, wenn man einen Laichteich für Fische anlegt und direkt daneben einen Nistplatz für Vögel, die sich auch von den Fischen ernähren!
Warum nicht gleich 'ne Kormorankolonie??? 
Aber Störche sind halt hübscher und medienwirksamer. Ich hoffe mal, der Laichteich ist tief genug mit möglichst wenigen Flachwasserzonen, in denen die Störche die täglichen 3Pfund Nahrung pro Jungvogel finden. Zum Glück fressen die ja auch Mäuse, Würmer und Frösche und nicht nur Jungfische


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Heute hatten wir Mitgliederversammlung vom Verein.
Und wer war eingeladen? Der Pieper!

Reden konnte er...von manchen sogar verglichen mit Addi.
Dort hat er zuerst große Töne gespuckt, dass er sich für die Hobby Angelei einsetzt und man solchen Verboten die Stirn bieten würde... Das klang auch echt Klasse, so nicht.
Aber genau genommen ganz fern der Realität..

Am Ende hatte er sich noch über den Gegenwind ausgesprochen, der ja ihm und dem Verband entgegensteht...

Ich hätte innerlich brechen wollen. Was mich dann irgendwie kaum gewundert hat, keiner wusste über die Thematik und der Person bescheid. Er war ja oben im Verband, also haben auch alles geklatscht. Musste ja ein guter Mann sein.
Schon heftig das es keinen sonst gab, der die Thematik verfolgt hatte. Es gab zwar wenige Unterzeichner der Petition, denen war die Geschichte aber unbekannt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Hattest Du Redeverbot ?

Wenn nicht, kann man solche Gelegenheiten doch prima nutzen, um ein paar Fragen zu stellen die einem Herrn Pieper den Schweiß auf die Stirn treten lassen.


----------



## Ørret (5. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Pieper ist schon seid zwei drei Wochen auf Werbetour für sich und klappert die Mitgliederversammlungen der Vereine ab. Der gute sieht wohl seine Felle davonschwimmen.
Das viele Angler nach seiner Rede applaudieren liegt daran das der Landesverband Weser-Ems seine Vereine bewußt nicht über angelpolitische Themen informiert! Das hat sich auch nach der letzten außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung nicht geändert wo Pieper aufgefordert wurde, die Vereine mehr über solche Themen (vor allem über die Vorgänge beim DAFV) zu unterrichten.Da kommt trotzdem einfach nichts vom Verband.
Und deshalb applaudieren die Leute, weil sie eben vieles nicht wissen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Die beste Werbung wäre Kompetenz.


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Habe grad in einem Artikel (mit völlig anderm Zusammenhang) ein wunderschönes Zitat gelesen, welches sich Pieper auf die Rückseite seiner Präsi-Visitenkarte drucken sollte, damit nicht immer solcher Aufruhr in einem LV-Bezirk entsteht:

_"Es ist dem Untertanen untersagt, 
den Maßstab seiner beschränkten Einsicht 
an die Handlungen der Obrigkeit anzulegen."_
(Gustav von Rochov)


----------



## Darket (9. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Habe grad in einem Artikel (mit völlig anderm Zusammenhang) ein wunderschönes Zitat gelesen, welches sich Pieper auf die Rückseite seiner Präsi-Visitenkarte drucken sollte, damit nicht immer solcher Aufruhr in einem LV-Bezirk entsteht:
> 
> _"Es ist dem Untertanen untersagt,
> den Maßstab seiner beschränkten Einsicht
> ...


Vielleicht sollte der Lobo auch über Angelpolitik schreiben :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

von (mindestens) 6 oder 7 Vereinen wurde jetzt Anträge fristgerecht zur HV von Weser-Ems gestellt:
1.:
Austritt aus dem DAFV

2.:
Endlich eine Geschäfts- und Wahlordnung zu erlassen


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Wann sind die dran mit JHV?


----------



## Deep Down (10. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Auf der Website steht was vom 09.04.2016.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

09.04....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Ich würde mir, wäre ich beim Weser-Ems organisierter Angelfischer, angesichts dieser Meldung hier:
https://www.dieharke.de/Lokales/Lokales-6/43873/Angler_gehen_nach_zehn_Minuten.html
so langsam echt mal überlegen anfangen, warum eigentlich..

Während W-E-Biologe Dr. Salva eine bestenfalls "uninspiriert und mager" zu nennende Stellungnahme zum Thema Nachtangelvernbot verfasst und danach anscheinend die Arbeit als erledigt ansah, verfahren die Kollegen des LSFV-NDS da etwas anders (Stellungnahme Teichfledermaus) und konnten nun einen ersten Erfolg verzeichnen:
Statt dass auf der gestrigen Sitzung des Ausschusses für Landschaftspflege, Natur und Umwelt des Kreistages das Angelverbot an den Teichen in der Nienburger Marsch auch einfach abgenickt wurde, half die kompetente Stellungnahme des LSFV-NDS.
Ebenso, dass man verbandsseitig alle Kreistagsabgeordneten 1 Jahr vor der Neuwahl mal angesprochen hat ;-))

So wurde dann der Punkt zuerst mal einfach von der Tagesordnung genommen, um jetzt neu verhandelt zu werden, statt wie bei Weser-Ems und beim Nachtangelverbot einfach durchgedrückt zu werden..

Gewonnen ist noch nix - aber nicht wie bei Weser-Ems schon alles verloren...

Jeder kriegt also, was er will, wählt und bezahlt........................

Eine kompetente Vertretung für Angler - oder den Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems...


PS:
Abwahlantrag Bernd Pieper und Rauswurf von eher nicht so fähigen Biologen wäre evtl. doch auch nen Antrag wert auf der jetzt kommenden HV von Weser-Ems, oder?

Oder wollt ihr euch das wirklich alles weiter so gefallen lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Jetzt hat der LSFV-NDS auch dazu veröffentlicht:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/aktuelles/lsfv-aktuell/476-1-0-für-die-angler.html


----------



## Ørret (10. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Vielleicht findet sich ja tatsächlich ein Verein der einen Abwahlantrag stellt.
Ob der dann durchgeht ist eine andere Frage,aber zumindest würde damit mal ein deutliches Zeichen gesetzt!
Mit Vizepräsident Gräsner hätte man zudem glaube ich auch eine gute Alternative zu Pieper, denn Gräsner ist zumindest schon mal aktiver Angler und kein reiner Funktionär der gerne Ämter anhäuft wie Pieper.
Naja und das immer mehr Vereine recht unzufrieden mit dem Biologen sind ist   auch kein gosses Geheimnis mehr.Da täuscht es dann auch nicht mehr drüber hinweg, dass er sich gerne mal die goldene Bachperle für seine mehr schlecht als recht gemachten Renaturierungsmasnahmen verleiht.
Leute belabern das kann er richtig gut, aber Ergebnisse abliefern eher nicht.

Bis denne.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich ja tatsächlich ein Verein der einen Abwahlantrag stellt.
> Ob der dann durchgeht ist eine andere Frage,aber zumindest würde damit mal ein deutliches Zeichen gesetzt!
> Mit Vizepräsident Gräsner hätte man zudem glaube ich auch eine gute Alternative zu Pieper, denn Gräsner ist zumindest schon mal aktiver Angler und kein reiner Funktionär der gerne Ämter anhäuft wie Pieper.
> Naja und das immer mehr Vereine recht unzufrieden mit dem Biologen sind ist   auch kein gosses Geheimnis mehr.Da täuscht es dann auch nicht mehr drüber hinweg, dass er sich gerne mal die goldene Bachperle für seine mehr schlecht als recht gemachten Renaturierungsmasnahmen verleiht.
> ...



naja, siehe seine Stellungnahmen zum Thema Nachtangelverbot in Emsauen - das ist doch nur peinlich (dachten wahrscheinlich, dass wie bisher sowas nicht  veröffentlicht wird und die dummen Vereine es schon glauben, wenn man sagt, man hätte was getan)..

Jeder kriegt Funktionäre und Angestellte die er will, wählt und bezahlt-  ihr habts in der Hand.

Wir informieren schon lange genug..

Ändert ihrs nicht, seid ihr bei W-E mehrheitlich eben mit solchen Leuten zufrieden..


----------



## ahinkel (12. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

http://www.noz.de/lokales/meppen/artikel/683273/schutz-fur-6000-hektar-an-der-ems

KLASSE ARBEIT WERTE HERREN DES LFV WESER EMS!!!

DANK EURES TATKRÄFTIGEN EINSATZES UND DES TOLLEN EINSPRUCHS KOMMT DAS NACHTANGELVERBOT!!!

GRATULATION!!!

NUR WEITER SO!!!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

09.04. HV - ihr habts selber in der Hand - abwählen, solche anglerfeindliche Funktionäre.
Rausschmeissen, solche inkompetenten Biologen....

Wer nix macht und weiter alles abnickt, hats nicht besser verdient - lernen durch Schmerzen.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Coole Sache, die abnickenden Wackeldackel haben heute mehrheitlich wieder alles im Sinne von Pieper, Salva und Frau Dr. abgenickt...

Die ganzen Anträge der vernünftigeren Vereine (wir berichteten) wurden abgeschmettert..

Damit vollzieht sich die Spaltung der organisierten Angelfischerei immer schneller und immer deutlicher..

Wer jetzt als Angelverein bei den organisierten Angelfischern von Weser-Ems bleibt, hat nun eben auch verdient, mehr als das Doppelte zu bezahlen wie beim LSFV-NDS, dazu Nachtangel- und weitere Verbote zu bekommen und Pieper, Salva und Konsorten statt einer guten Vertretung für Angler und Angeln  zu haben.

GLÜCKWUNSCH an die Weser-Emsler daher!!!


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Na super... !
Aber man weiss ja, ohne verbandsgewässer hätte weser-ems höchstens halb so viel mitglieder.
Dass die pieper mit all seinem bockmist aber immer so durch kommen lassen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Nach meinen (nur einfach verifizierten) Infos:
44 von 117 Vereinen mit 333 von 567 Stimmen waren vertreten

Der Antrag auf Austritt wurde nach kurzer Debatte mit 80/233 abgelehnt


----------



## Ørret (9. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Unglaublich!!!!!!
Ich könnte kotzen#q#q#q


----------



## joker200 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na super... !
> Aber man weiss ja, ohne verbandsgewässer hätte weser-ems höchstens halb so viel mitglieder.
> Dass die pieper mit all seinem bockmist aber immer so durch kommen lassen...



>>Verbandsgewässer<<
Tja, im Prinzip hast du Recht! 
Aber woher hat der Verband denn die Gewässer die er dann an seine (nicht an alle!) Mitglieder verpachtet?

Folgendes bezieht sich auf die Ems (DEK) bis Papenburg. Ab Papenburg ist die Ems Seeschiffartsstraße, da ist nix verpachtet, darf jeder angeln der eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt hat.
Aber nun zum Eigentlichen:
Alle 12 ? Jahre wird die Ems neu verpachtet. Den "Daumen" auf das Gewässer haben die "Unterhaltungsverbände". Das sind "Körperschaften des Öffentlichen Rechts", quasi der Staat.
Warum das so ist weiss ich auch (noch) nicht, aber die Gewässer werden komplett!! an den LFV Weser-Ems verpachtet. Und der verpachtet die unter an seine Mitglieder. Nun ja, nicht an alle! Nach der Verpachtung kann man dann wieder einen Artikel in der vereinseigenen Zeitung lesen dass Pieper & Co. mit Vertretern der Unterhaltungsverbände eine schöne Fahrt mit der "MS Amisia" auf der Ems gemacht haben. 

Die Vereine glauben, dass sie keine Gewässer pachten können wenn sie nicht dem LFV angehören. Die Frage die sich stellt: Kann ein Verein nicht direkt beim eigentlichen Verpächter (Unterhaltungsverband) pachten? Wieso ist die Verpachtungspraxis so? Ist das überhaupt rechtens?

Folgendes habe ich irgendwo gefunden:
"Nach den Vergaberichtlinien des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft und Forsten ist von der Verpachtung von Fischereirechten in fiskalischen Gewässern den Anliegern die Möglichkeit die Fischereiausübung zu ermöglichen." 

Vielleicht sollte ein Verein mal einen kompetenten RA mit der Prüfung beauftragen. Wenn der Verein als Folge aus dem LFV austritt, dann kann er durch die Einsparungen (Vereinsbeitrag) den RA x-mal bezahlen. 
"Landesfischereiverband", das hört sich doch an als wenn das eine staatliche Institution ist, viele glauben das sogar!
Genaugenommen ist das doch nichts anderes als der Kegelverein "Einer steht noch" e.V. 

Ist euch mal aufgefallen dass man weder die Satzung lesen noch downloaden kann? 
Falls hier Vertreter von Mitgliedsvereinen mitlesen: Kennen sie die Satzung, hat der Verein dieses? Macht auch nix! Hauptsache der Kassenwart überweist pünktlich die Mitgliedsbeiträge!

Würde mich ja freuen wenn jemand was konstruktives dazu sagen kann!


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

So ein kompetenter RA  kostet dann mal 250,00€ die Stunde. Ein relativ einfaches Rechtsgutachten zu der Praxis beim Verpachten kommt dann auf ca. 2500,00€. Nur um zu erfahren dass das  nicht besonders schön aber rechtens ist.
Und wenn sich dann einmal ein einzelner Verein  um die Pcht einer großen Strecke bewirbt, hat er dann die Infrastruktur um Kartenausgabe, Kontrolle, Pachtabschlagszahlung am Jahresanfang, Abrechnung am Jahresende korrekt durchzführen?
Aber es könnten sich ja einige Vereine zusammentun und eine Pachtgemeinschaft gründen.
Und durchaus beim Bewerben um die Pacht  darauf hinweisen dass die Verbände dadurch Monopole haben und somit nicht wirklic in unsere Zeit passt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

joker200 hat mit seinen Vermutungen zumindest nicht ganz unrecht.

Juristisch ist da dann nach Auskünften von durch mich befragte Juristen (anderer Fall gewesen aber) was zu machen, wenn als (Unter)Pachtbedingung LV-Mitgliedschaft Voraussetzung wäre...

Da geht allerdings KEIN LV gerne ran, weil fast jeder in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit der Art "Gewässermanagement" versucht, "abtrünnige" Vereine zu halten (mangels sonstiger für die Vereine nachvollziehbarer Leistungen für den Beitrag oft halt die einzige Möglichkeit).

Dass da aber wie bei so vielem, was die Verbände machen, bei genauerem Hinsehen und juristischer Klärung einiges Unerfreuliches aufkommen dürfte, das traue ich mir zu prognostizieren..

Müssen aber die Vereine selber wissen, ob sie das durchfechten wollen, um z. B. einen Wechsel zum LSFV-NDS mit einem Beitrag von nur 4,50 Euro bei wesentlich besseren Leistungen als beim LFV Weser-Ems zu erhalten, bei dem sie (mehr als) das Doppelte ab 2017 löhnen müssen UND im DAFV bleiben müssen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Wer die Gewässer hat,hat die Macht.

Und genau das nutzen einige Verbandsfürsten gerne mal zu internen Disziplinierungs-
maßnahmen..weil sie wissen,das sich kaum einer wehrt.

So kann man prima den Deckel auf dem Topf des eigenen Versagens draufhalten.


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



joker200 schrieb:


> Kann ein Verein nicht direkt beim eigentlichen Verpächter (Unterhaltungsverband) pachten?


Schwieriges Thema, ich hab zumindest von so einem Fall gehört, wo ein Verein dies angedroht hat. Da wurde sich aber unter dem Tisch geeinigt und alle schweigen sich aus, komme an detaillierte Informationen nicht ran.

Zumindest wird man innerverbandliche Verträge verletzen & fliegt , aber das wird einem Verein, wenn er als Konkurrenzbieter auftritt, wohl klar sein.

Die Satzung von Weser-Ems kannst du beim zuständigen Amtsgericht einsehen & auch kopieren, musst dich ausweisen evtl. den grund deines Interesses benennen (z.B. "bin Mitglied").

Letztendlich ist die Verbandsgewässerfrage DIE Frage um die Macht einiger LVs zu knacken.


----------



## Sharpo (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



joker200 schrieb:


> >>Verbandsgewässer<<
> Tja, im Prinzip hast du Recht!
> Aber woher hat der Verband denn die Gewässer die er dann an seine (nicht an alle!) Mitglieder verpachtet?
> 
> ...



Rein rechtlich gesehen gibt es keinen Verband. Es gibt nur eingetragene Vereine  (e.V.).
Somit hat dieser LfV die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten wie ein popliger Angelverein e.V..
Rein rechtlichen gesehen kann dieser somit natürlich auch ein Gewässer bzw. Fischereirechte pachten.

Zum Thema Konkurrenz zum LfV....
Hier im Ruhrgebiet teilen sich LfV und poplige Angelvereine die Lippe.
Es gibt Verbandsstrecken und auch reine Vereinsstrecken.


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich gesehen gibt es keinen Verband.


Nicht ganz richtig, es gibt Verbände, die besondere Rechte haben, eben auch Umweltverbände wie unsere LVs; Verbandsklagerechte, etc.

Interessanter wäre in unserem Fall auch die Verpächterseite zu betrachten; kann der (staatl.?) Verpächter sich seinen Vertragspartner aussuchen oder müsste es bei mehreren Interessenten evtl. eine Art Ausschreibung geben?


----------



## Sharpo (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Die sind dennoch nur e.V.

Es gibt keine Verbände aus rechtlicher sicht betrachtet. Ein Verband ist auch nur ein eingetragener Verein.

Um das Verbandsklagerecht in Anspruchnehmen zu können muss man als e.V. bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen.

Z.B. ein staatl. anerkannter XYZ Verein sein.
Wie z.B. staatl. anerkannter Naturschutzverband.
Der Begriff "Verband" täuscht ein wenig...im Grunde ist es ein Fake-Begriff.

Symbolisiert eigentlich nur die überregionale Tätigkeit.

Unterliegt dennoch dem Vereinsrecht.

Die Jäger haben nämlich derzeit das Problem.
Als Verband kein Recht auf Verbandsklage weil diese kein staatl. anerkannter Naturschutz oder Tierschutzverband(verein) sind.


----------



## ronram (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Naja...für Zuwendungen aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe werden neben Fischereiberechtigten  im  Runderlass des Ministeriums explizit Fischereiverbände genannt...


Edit:
Beziehe mich auf NRW.


----------



## Sharpo (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



ronram schrieb:


> Naja...für Zuwendungen aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe werden neben Fischereiberechtigten  im  Runderlass des Ministeriums explizit Fischereiverbände genannt...



Ja, aber die gibt es laut Vereinsrecht nicht. 
Sind alles eingetragene Vereine.

http://www.deutsche-anwaltshotline....rein-oder-verband---was-ist-foerderungsfaehig


----------



## ronram (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Sag das dem NRW-Fischereirecht .


----------



## Sharpo (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



ronram schrieb:


> Sag das dem NRW-Fischereirecht .



ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo dort etwas über Verbände oder Vereine steht.

|kopfkrat

http://www.verbaende.com/hintergruende/was_sind_verbaende.php
Zitat:"Verbände sind Gruppen von Einzelpersonen oder Körperschaften aller Art,  die sich in der Rechtsform eines Vereins freiwillig zur Verfolgung  gemeinsamer Zwecke zusammengeschlossen haben und meist über eine feste  interne Organisationsstruktur verfügen."


----------



## ronram (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo dort etwas über Verbände oder Vereine steht.
> 
> |kopfkrat


U.a.:
LFischG --> Fischereibeirat, § 53
Runderlass für €€€ aus der Fischereiabgabe
Fischerprüfungsordnung

Als Beispiele...

Die Menschen, die als Fischereiverband Einzug ins NRW-Fischereirecht gefunden haben, schreiben auf ihrer Website unter Aktuelles "NABU und Fischereiverband informieren..."

Geil, oder? :/


----------



## Sharpo (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



ronram schrieb:


> U.a.:
> LFischG --> Fischereibeirat, § 53
> Runderlass für €€€ aus der Fischereiabgabe
> Fischerprüfungsordnung
> ...



:q

Die heissen doch auch so.


Worin unterscheidet sich der DSAV von anderen Vereinen?


----------



## ronram (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> :q
> 
> Die heissen doch auch so.
> 
> ...


Der Angelverein Knicklicht (z.B.) ist nicht machtgeil und reitet die Angler nicht in die Sch...?


Du magst einen Verband ja nur als einen simplen Verein betrachten...aber der Verband selbst sieht sich nicht so und handelt auch nicht so...


Wie war das nochmal? 
Ein Verband sie zu knechten, 
Sie alle zu finden. 
Vom Wasser zu vertreiben
Und das Angeln zu unterbinden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



ronram schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal?
> Ein Verband sie zu knechten,
> Sie alle zu finden.
> Vom Wasser zu vertreiben
> Und das Angeln zu unterbinden.


Gefällt mir ;-))
Dass sowas nicht von mir ist.....


----------



## ronram (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ;-))
> Dass sowas nicht von mir ist.....


Du hast ja schon in einem anderen Thread darüber berichtet, dass der dunkle Turm umzieht. 


Das hier
https:// upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6a/Mordor.png
ist doch der neue Sitz, oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?  :-D


Edit:
Leerzeichen vor "upload"


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Darfst gerne mehr solcher Bereicherungen einbringen ;-))


----------



## ronram (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darfst gerne mehr solcher Bereicherungen einbringen ;-))


Lieber wäre es mir wenn Verbände, die sich anmaßen für alle Angler zu sprechen, sich selbst als
- Dienstleister
- Interessenvertretung
- Ansprechpartner und
- Sprachrohr
derer verstehen würden, von denen sie bezahlt werden.

Stattdessen gefällt man sich in der Rolle des Lehrers, der die ungehörigen kleinen "richtig" erzieht und weiß, was das beste für sie ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Kunde droht mit Auftrag?

Dann drohen Verhältnisse wie am Baikalsee,Anarchie und wohlmöglich auch noch möglichst große Freiheiten und Spaß an der
Sache.

Neenee..geht überhaupt nicht.


Frei nach Prof.Crey:
Mit der dt.Angelverbandswelt ist es wie mit der Medizin,sie muss bitter schmecken,sonst nützt sie nichts


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

aus mehreren Quellen:
Frau Dr. war auch im nichtöffentlichen Teil anwesend.

Als sie da sprechen wollte, wurde das von mehreren Teilnehmern kritisiert und Pieper konnte das dann nicht erlauben, da sie ja kein W-E-Mitglied ist ...

Sie soll stinksauer gewesen sein..

Ändert nichts am anglerfeindlichen Verband W-E oder Ergebnis - aber amüsant find ich das schon ;-)))


----------



## Jose (12. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sie soll stinksauer gewesen sein..
> 
> ...


so klingt ein elender tag noch mit einem lächeln aus...


----------



## GandRalf (13. April 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Nunja!

Mit Formalia hat sie es halt nicht so!:q


----------



## Ørret (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Anstatt wie der AVN für die Abschaffung der Musterverordnung zur Natura 2000 zu kämpfen, vermeldet der LFV Weser-Ems aktuell stolz , daß das NLWKN die Verordnung überarbeitet hat.#q#q#q

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...s]=163&cHash=89dab9bedd526a166894c8624b82d4ad


Da fällt mir irgendwie auch gar nichts mehr ein zu diesen Duckmäuserverband!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

vor allem, da die Überarbeitung nur kam, weil eben der AV-NDS sich VORHER eingesetzt hat und nicht wie Weser-Ems sich weggeduckt hatte.

Die Niersachsen haben die Wahl, in welchen Verband sie wollen (im Gegensatz zu uns armen B-Wlern).

Wer bei Weser-Ems bleibt, will das im vollen Bewusstsein und hats daher auch nicht besser verdient..


----------



## Deep Down (1. November 2016)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Tja, Weser-Ems braucht darauf nicht stolz zu sein!

Nun finden sich statt des pauschalen Verbotes noch Beschränkungen des Anfütterns, Betretens (Angelbereiche) sowie ein Nachangelverbot.

Kann man streichen, aber wer streicht schon etwas und nutzt nicht die Möglichkeit der (rigerosen) Einschränkung.


----------



## Ørret (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Und WE versagt auch weiterhin...

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...atura-2000-beim-umwelt-ministerium-kopie.html


Dazu zum Vergleich der Av-Nds

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/601-natura2000-elbe-bag


Man muss eigentlich gar nichts mehr dazu sagen#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Das Schöne in NDS:
Man hat die Wahl.......................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Und WE versagt auch weiterhin...
> 
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...atura-2000-beim-umwelt-ministerium-kopie.html



"..keine Probleme bei der Zusammenarbeit und Umsetzung.." ?

Hübsch verformuliert

Bedeutet also übersetzt,das man mal wieder gedenkt,den bequemen Weg des geringsten Widerstands einzuschlagen.

Wie üblich halt..


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Und WE versagt auch weiterhin...
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...atura-2000-beim-umwelt-ministerium-kopie.html


"...keine Probleme mit der Umsetzung der Musterverordnung"
|rolleyes
_Hier fehlt jetzt ein Ar***-Smiley 
aus dem die Füsse eines anderen Smileys raus gucken._


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Wir haben lange nichts mehr von den freundlichen Muster-Verbandlern aus Weser-Ems gehört, stimmts?

Heute auf der Messe Faszination Angeln in Lingen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325011
Ich flitz da mit Kamera rum, schick gekleidet im Anglerboard-Kapuzenshirt, um ein nettes Messe-Video zu drehen, quatsche mit den netten Kollegen vom http://fv-lingen.de/ die mich auch eingeladen haben, ihre Lachs- & Meerforellen-Besatzaktion für's AB zu filmen,
und will grad weiter, da sehe ich am Nachbarstand 2 kleine Aquarien.

Ein paar Szenen mit Fischen dazwischen sind immer schön.
Ich also da in die Ecke und halt die Kamera drauf,
da quatscht mich wer von hinten an:
_"Wer hat hier Filmaufnahmen erlaubt?"

_Ich dreh mich um, sehe zunächst niemanden, schaue nach unten und vor mir steht scheinbar der ältere Bruder von Dany de Vito und wiederholt seine Frage.

Ich teile ihm mit, dass ich einen Messebericht für das Anglerboard drehe und peile erst jetzt, dass ich am Stand von Weser-Ems bin und es Bernd Landwehr ist, Präsidiumsmitglied.
Er faselt irgendwas von _'Anglerboard schlechte Erfahrungen...'_ und so...
Ich frage höflich, ob ich die Aufnahmen nun löschen solle, was er bejaht.
Daraufhin halte ich ihm die Kamera vors Gesicht und frage, ob er das alles noch mal da rein wiederholen möchte,
aber er haut ab.

Anschließend am Stand vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen kriegen sie sich nicht mehr ein vor Lachen...

Was Bernd Landwehr und mich vereint, ist die Frage:
_"Was läd der Messeveranstalter hier nur für Leute ein!" |supergri_


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

;-)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Ørret (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Ich hoffe  er kommt trotzdem in den Bericht


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Darf ich dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass nirgendwo ( am Eingang, im Programmheft) Nein auch nicht bei den Freunden  ein Schild oder Hinweis war, welcher Foto oder Film Aufnehmen bietet? Habe gerade extra noch mal geschaut. Oder war DeNiro Veranstalter? Ich glaube nicht.  

Gesendet von meinem JERRY mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich teile ihm mit, dass ich einen Messebericht für das Anglerboard drehe und peile erst jetzt, dass ich am Stand von _*Weser-Ems*_ bin und es _*Bernd Landwehr*_ ist, Präsidiumsmitglied.
> Er faselt irgendwas von _'Anglerboard schlechte Erfahrungen...'_ und so...
> Ich frage höflich, ob ich die Aufnahmen nun löschen solle, was er bejaht.
> Daraufhin halte ich ihm die Kamera vors Gesicht und frage, ob er das alles noch mal da rein wiederholen möchte,
> aber er haut ab.


 |peinlich|peinlich|peinlich .....und sowas vertritt die Angler #d
....ach ne....schaffen sie ja auch nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





manche haben echt einen an der Waffel und merken nix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #q#q#q


----------



## phirania (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Dolle Fabrik,schade das ich heut nicht da war.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Als Franz auf der Messe in Hannover bei denen vorbeikam, wurde ihm auch das Filmen verboten...

Hab ich da auch nicht verstanden..

Die von W-E sind jetzt keine Models oder so hübsch wie ich.
Aber so grundhässlich, dass man die nicht filmen können sollte, sind sie auch nicht..
:g:g:g

Vielleicht haben die halt irgendwas anderes zu verbergen..??


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Vll. wurden die ja von Trumps Weltmachtpolitik inspiriert und verhindern nun auch kritische Presse ...
das ist gerade in in USA, Russland und naja Türkei ...
sich hier einzureihen gibt GRÖßE


----------



## Ørret (15. März 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Ohne Worte#q

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...aech-bei-arbeitskreisen-umwelt-und-agrar.html


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ohne Worte#q
> 
> http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...aech-bei-arbeitskreisen-umwelt-und-agrar.html



Wieso?
Da steht doch, dass die Zusammenarbeit von Weser-Ems mit den unteren Naturschutzbehörden bei der Umsetzung FFH problemlos funktioniert.
Hast du Zweifel daran?

Es wird ausschließlich eine Frage der Menge des Gleitgels sein,
dann funktioniert das für Weser-Ems recht gut und sie können problemlos in jeden Behördenar... #t


----------



## Ørret (15. März 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

#6 Ach was wäre das Board bloß ohne deine geilen Kommentare Kati...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Wen ein Verband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei bei Naturschützern und grünen Ministern so "gut" angesehen ist, kann man sich denken, was die da für Müll verbreiten.................

Da wird eher für Angler und Angeln nix Gutes kommen.....


----------



## Ørret (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

https://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/689-peta,-natura2000-und-fischereigesetz.html

Man achte auf die Worte von Pyka zum Fischereigesetz.#q#q


----------



## kati48268 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Ørret schrieb:


> https://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/689-peta,-natura2000-und-fischereigesetz.html
> Man achte auf die Worte von Pyka zum Fischereigesetz.#q#q


 Hammer!
Da passt der Begriff "Versagen" so was von zu Weser-Ems...


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Weser-Ems hat auf seiner HP ja gegen den AVN zurückgekeilt
https://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachri...lung-zu-neuem-nds-fischeigesetzt-bezogen.html
und behauptet, dass die Aussage Pykas (Vize im AVN) nicht stimmt.

Letzterer hat sich heut gemeldet und seine Aussage auch gleich belegt;
>>Drucksache 18/454 des Niedersächsischen Landtags-18 Wahlperiode Seite 7<<
Facebook-Link zur pdf
und siehe da:
_"der Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V. hat gegen den Gesetzentwurf keine Bedenken erhoben"_

Also nicht nur versagt, 
sondern auch noch gelogen, 
um das Versagen zu vertuschen!


----------



## Forelle2000 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Weser-Ems hat auf seiner HP ja gegen den AVN zurückgekeilt
> https://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachri...lung-zu-neuem-nds-fischeigesetzt-bezogen.html
> und behauptet, dass die Aussage Pykas (Vize im AVN) nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...



Du immer mit Deinen Verben...gelogen...vertuschen...
Kann es ein das sie Stellung bezogen haben im Rahmend einer vorlaufenden Abstimmung zum Fischereigesetz? So wie auch von ihnen belegt? Das dann in einer Phase des Fischereigesetzes von Weser Ems keinen Bedenken mehr geäußert werden, kann auch dafür sprechen, dass genau diese Abstimmung statt gefunden hat und man sich in der Abschlussphase einig ist. Ich gebe aber zu, ich kann den Facebooklink nicht öffnen. 

Ich wollte auch nur dezent darauf hinweisen....


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Es macht mir auch den Eindruck, als hätten beide Seiten ein bisschen Recht. Aber egal wie: Sich öffentlich gegenseitig zu beschuldigen, ist extrem unprofessionell und schadet der Sache. Die sollen vorher miteinander sprechen, die Eitelkeiten hintanstellen und gemeinsam für die wichtige Sache kämpfen. Wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Hier der Link zur pdf ohne den Umweg über Facebook:
http://www.landtag-niedersachsen.de...s/psfile/docfile/79/18_004545aa1192e089de.pdf


Beide Verbände stehen halt in direkter Konkurrenz zueinander und verfolgen ganz unterschiedliche Wege, dass es da gelegentlich rappelt ist ziemlich verständlich.


----------



## Forelle2000 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier der Link zur pdf ohne den Umweg über Facebook:
> http://www.landtag-niedersachsen.de...s/psfile/docfile/79/18_004545aa1192e089de.pdf
> 
> 
> Beide Verbände stehen halt in direkter Konkurrenz zueinander und verfolgen ganz unterschiedliche Wege, dass es da gelegentlich rappelt ist ziemlich verständlich.


Ich will das auch gar nicht weiter auswerten...sie haben sich demnach geäußert...ansonsten wären sie in der Auflistung nicht aufgetaucht. 
 Aber mir ging es um den Sprachgebrauch. Gelogen, vertuschen...Versagen...
 Mir kommt es immer vor als wenn manche mit einem Grinsen auf den Lippen, noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.  Das Weser Ems und AV Niedersachsen nicht klar kommt, wissen wir. Ist traurig und nicht für uns Angler förderlich. Alle sind unzufrieden, die Angler weil die Verbändler nicht so laufen wie sie wollen. Die Verbändlere, weil sie von den Leuten, die sie wählt haben, immer nur als doof und eigensüchtig dargestellt werden. Irgendwie hat niemand bald mehr Lust hier irgendwas zu machen.  Ich habe dafür auch keinen Lösung, aber man sollte vielleicht mal auf beiden Seiten etwas mehr Verständnis füreinander aufbringen.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> ...Alle sind unzufrieden, die Angler weil die Verbändler nicht so laufen wie sie wollen ...


Ooch... die in einem von den beiden Organisierten sind eigentlich schon recht zufrieden. :m


Verständnis für Organisationen aufbringen, wenn sie zwar Beitragsgelder kassieren, sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen und mit Lametta behängen, aber nix machen oder sogar gegen Angler agieren, habe ich exakt *NULL*.

Denn (hier im Westen zumindest) haben wir das Jahrzehnte ertragen müssen, was den VDSF angeht.
Die LVs konnten jahrzehntelang schalten und walten wie sie wollten, weil es absolut keine unabhängigen Informationen über ihre (Un-)Tätigkeiten gab; die printmedien haben schließlich komplett weggeschaut und brav Pressemeldungen 1:1 abgedruckt.

All das ist seit web 2.0, dem Anglerboard und einigen wenigen anderen Quellen Geschichte. 

Endlich gibt es Informationen, endlich auch Diskussionen.
Und wenn immer noch nicht geliefert wird, gar nicht geliefert werden will, muss Ross & Reiter auch deutlich benannt werden

Dreissig Jahre zu spät, aber besser jetzt als nie, denn die "Glühbirne Angeln" flackert bereits, wir dürfen nicht warten bis das Licht ganz aus geht und dann kläglich jammern.


----------



## Forelle2000 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ooch... die in einem von den beiden Organisierten sind eigentlich schon recht zufrieden. :m
> 
> 
> Verständnis für Organisationen aufbringen, wenn sie zwar Beitragsgelder kassieren, sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen und mit Lametta behängen, aber nix machen oder sogar gegen Angler agieren, habe ich exakt *NULL*.
> ...


Ich hoffe Du sitzt, ich gebe Dir durchaus in einigen Punkten recht. 
 Ja auch dadurch, das jeder anonym im Netzt schreiben kann was er will, hat sich einiges verändert. Und dadurch, dass aus allen Ecken Infos kommen, die teilweise bereitwillig aufgesogen werden, ohne den Hintergrund zu beleuchten. Ich sage nur "Lügenpresse" _(Mod: gelöscht. Politik bitte nur, wenn's direkt das Angeln betrifft)_. Ich kann Meinungen manipulieren, unabhängig davon inwiefern sie wirklich den Kern treffen.  
 Aber zurück...
 Was mir aufstößt, ist nur, dass hier häufig sofort die großen Kanonen geladen werden und dann volle Breitseite geschossen wird. Diese absolute schwarz weiß Malerei. Es gibt nix dazwischen, keinen Zwischentöne. Aber so ist es real draußen nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du sitzt, ich gebe Dir durchaus in einigen Punkten recht.
> Ja auch dadurch, das jeder anonym im Netzt schreiben kann was er will, hat sich einiges verändert. Und dadurch, dass aus allen Ecken Infos kommen, die teilweise bereitwillig aufgesogen werden, ohne den Hintergrund zu beleuchten. Ich sage nur "Lügenpresse" _(Mod: gelöscht)_. Ich kann Meinungen manipulieren, unabhängig davon inwiefern sie wirklich den Kern treffen.
> Aber zurück...
> Was mir aufstößt, ist nur, dass hier häufig sofort die großen Kanonen geladen werden und dann volle Breitseite geschossen wird. Diese absolute schwarz weiß Malerei. Es gibt nix dazwischen, keinen Zwischentöne. Aber so ist es real draußen nicht.




Ja, die Nebelkerzen und die Lügenpresse....

Bleiben wir beim LSFV Weser Ems. Die haben ja auf der HV behauptet, sie hätten Anglerdemo unterstützt. Uns ist das bisher nicht bekannt. Da wir gerne darüber berichten möchten, wenn uns Verbände unterstützen, haben wir zweimal direkt beim Verband nach der Art und dem Umfang der Unterstützung angefragt. Antwort? Keine!

Über den LSFV Weser Ems hat Thomas ja auch viel berichtet und anscheinend ausschließlich die Wahrheit oder warum ist man nicht rechtlich gegen Thomas vorgegangen? Lügenpresse? Nein, eher von Dir Nebelkerzen...


----------



## Forelle2000 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, die Nebelkerzen und die Lügenpresse....
> 
> Bleiben wir beim LSFV Weser Ems. Die haben ja auf der HV behauptet, sie hätten Anglerdemo unterstützt. Uns ist das bisher nicht bekannt. Da wir gerne darüber berichten möchten, wenn uns Verbände unterstützen, haben wir zweimal direkt beim Verband nach der Art und dem Umfang der Unterstützung angefragt. Antwort? Keine!
> 
> Über den LSFV Weser Ems hat Thomas ja auch viel berichtet und anscheinend ausschließlich die Wahrheit oder warum ist man nicht rechtlich gegen Thomas vorgegangen? Lügenpresse? Nein, eher von Dir Nebelkerzen...



Lars, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Weder will ich Weser Ems in Schutz nehmen, noch verurteilen. Ich muss auch keine "Nebelkerzen" zünden. Aber wenn ich schon lese, TF hat anscheinend ausschließlich die Wahrheit berichtet, dann sollten wir nicht weiter reden. Mir ging es nicht um den Inhalt sondern um die Art der Diskussion bzw. der Darstellung von, sagen wir mal, Ereignissen. 
Man kann Dinge bewusst negativ oder auch bewusst positiv darstellen. 

Worte wie _(Mod: Begriffe gelöscht. Auch wenn es hier zitiert wurde, möchten wir das hier nicht lesen_) usw. tragen nicht dazu bei, dass wir uns annähern, sondern zielt vielmehr darauf, dass sich Fronten verhärten. Wenn Ihr das so wollt, gut. Dann drehen wir uns aber alle im Kreis. Vielleicht sollten wir mal das Feindbild wechseln. Und warum sollte man gegen TF (wo ist er eigentlich hier?) rechtlich vorgehen? Solche Sachen vor Gericht zu ziehen, kostet Geld, Zeit und beide Seiten machen sich am Ende lächerlich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Worte _(Mod: Gelöscht, s. o)_ usw. tragen nicht dazu bei, dass wir uns annähern, sondern zielt vielmehr darauf, dass sich Fronten verhärten. Wenn Ihr das so wollt, gut.




Solche Begriffe schädigen aber das Verhältnis nicht so stark, wie z.B. das Verhalten der Verbände aktuell in Bezug auf das Baglimit!

Ich habe über ein Jahr versucht die Verbände ins Boot zu holen und bin kläglich gescheitert, das gestehe ich mir ein. Eventuell hätte ich auf de Leute hören sollen, die mich immer wieder davor gewarnt haben. Ich habe jetzt viel Kontakt gehabt und stelle fest, dass Thomas definitiv in vielen Dingen recht hat(te). Ob die Begriffe dann richtig gewählt sind, darf man fragen- aber nicht den Inhalt!


----------



## Forelle2000 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Solche Begriffe schädigen aber das Verhältnis nicht so stark, wie z.B. das Verhalten der Verbände aktuell in Bezug auf das Baglimit!
> 
> Ich habe über ein Jahr versucht die Verbände ins Boot zu holen und bin kläglich gescheitert, das gestehe ich mir ein. Eventuell hätte ich auf de Leute hören sollen, die mich immer wieder davor gewarnt haben. Ich habe jetzt viel Kontakt gehabt und stelle fest, dass Thomas definitiv in vielen Dingen recht hat(te). Ob die Begriffe dann richtig gewählt sind, darf man fragen- aber nicht den Inhalt!



 Bin in Teilen bei Dir. Was Du jetzt ein Jahr versuchst, versuche ich seit 15 Jahren. Viel auf die Fresse bekommen, viel richtig gemacht, aber auch etliche Sachen sauber versemmelt. 
 Ich höre dann hier auf mit OT. Ich denke ich konnte meinen Standpunkt klar machen, auch wenn es letztendlich niemanden groß interessiert.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Naja, es gab nur ein Gerichtsverfahren und der Einzige, der am Ende unter der Türleiste aus dem Saal heraus gekrochen ist, war Peter Mohnert. :m

Danach hat sich kein Verband mehr getraut; warum auch, die Berichterstattung erfolgte meist auf den verbandseigenen Unterlagen.

By the way, ich hoffe jetzt sitzt du,
so einige Präsis waren der Überzeugung, dass DU ein, wenn nicht sogar 'der' AB-Maulwurf warst. Ich habe laut gegröhlt, als mir das offen gesagt wurde.


Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

An einen Verband wie Weser-Ems will ich mich gar nicht annähern!

Wenn ich mir über die Jahre anschaue, was die alles verbockt haben, 
vor allem wie sie mit diesem Angler (Mitglied im Mitgliedsverein) umgegangen sind, der durch eine Petition den Verband beim Thema Natura2000-Verbote nur unterstützen wollte,
wenn ich die Reaktionen, die ich persönlich erlebt habe, anschaue, wenn ich mal auf Präsidiumsmitglieder von denen gestossen bin,
wenn ich mir anschaue, was Pieper (sich so) geleistet hat als als DAFV-Vize, 
+ ein, zwei Dinge, die ich gar nicht veröffentlichen kann/darf,
...

Was das neue LFG angeht: Wenn man erst einen fertigen Entwurf kommentiert, kann man nichts mehr erreichen. Man zeigt nur seiner Klientel, dass  man noch lebt und am Tagesgeschehen teilnimmt. Aber Erfolge gibt es so nicht, im Gegenteil.

So ein Murks-Verband muss weg! Restlos!


----------



## Forelle2000 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Naja, es gab nur ein Gerichtsverfahren und der Einzige, der am Ende unter der Türleiste aus dem Saal heraus gekrochen ist, war Peter Mohnert. :m
> 
> Danach hat sich kein Verband mehr getraut; warum auch, die Berichterstattung erfolgte meist auf den verbandseigenen Unterlagen.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Maulwurf erstaunt mich nicht im geringsten. Das ist nicht neu. Dazu war ich in den letzten Jahren zu oft der Buhman.


----------



## smithie (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Es wurde hier ja mal davon gesprochen, dass im Sinne einer möglichen Annäherung das Wording unpassend sei.


Ich finde das ziemlich befremdlich, wenn man sich der Zahler eines Verbandes Gedanken darüber machen soll, wie man am diplomatischsten den Mist bezeichnen soll, den der Verband (ohne Zweifel) produziert hat.


Deckt sich allerdings mit meinen Verbandserfahrungen: die Angler (da unten) sollen froh sein, dass den Job jemand macht und dann nicht auch noch meckern. Wer's selber nicht macht, soll die Klappe halten.
Mitmachen sollen aber anders herum besser nur die, die die gleiche Meinung der Alteingesessenen vertreten...


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

_***falscher Thread***_


----------



## Ørret (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Schlimme Sache , aber ich glaube diesmal ist ausnahmsweise WE nicht Schuld daran....


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Schlimme Sache , aber ich glaube diesmal ist ausnahmsweise WE nicht Schuld daran....


 Oh verdammt, falscher Thread. |rotwerden
Ging doch um BaWü, hab's dahin gepackt.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

... :m


----------



## GandRalf (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

Wieso?
Die haben doch immer ihre "Schäfchen" im Trockenen.:q


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Chronik des Versagens - LFV Weser-Ems und das Nachtangelverbot in den Emsauen*

#6:vik:#q#q


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2019)

Läuft bei den Weser-Ems'lern.
Denen wurd quasi der Stand gestürmt dies Wochenende in Lingen...


----------



## Kan_aal (25. Februar 2019)

https://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/724-nachtangelverbote-verhindert.html

Die Gespräche beim AVN stand waren auch besser! Und Themen für Angler wurden da auch besprochen!  Beim LV wurde Fisch gebraten, sehr geil! Mehr davon für meinen Beitrag...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2019)

Das ist aber auch ein Gedränge, da musste schon verstehen, dass da für tiefgreifende Anglergespräche keine Zeit über ist


----------



## ulli1958m (25. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Läuft bei den Weser-Ems'lern.
> Denen wurd quasi der Stand gestürmt dies Wochenende in Lingen...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir den Stand auch angeschaut...keiner hat reagiert und mich mal als Kunde angesprochen...ich war Luft mit 193cm 
...aber sie waren beschäftigt....mit sich selbst....wie immer


----------



## Kan_aal (26. Februar 2019)

Was für ein Trauerspiel...


----------



## Tricast (26. Februar 2019)

Ulli bist Du denn Mitglied im LFV Weser-Ems???


----------

